# welches protz-mount?



## OMGlooool (4. Februar 2009)

Also meine frage: Mit welchem Flug- und mit welchem Reitmount lässt sich am besten rumprotzen?
Der Großartige fliegende Teppich?
Der Feuerstuhl?
Der Bronzedrache aus HDZ4?
Oder der schöne alte lila Netherdrache?
Ein Mammut?
Oder der PVP-Bär?

Was meint ihr?
Und sagt jetz bitte nicht Chopper des Roboingenieurs^^

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet sollte Deutschlehrer werden.


----------



## r0chel (4. Februar 2009)

ich denke mal mit nem proto...den hdz4 drachen hat sowieso sogut wieder jeder...den kriegsbären auch...mit dem netherdrachen ist man (bei mir auf dem server) ab und zu was besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sonst, protos ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dudu-Thylon (4. Februar 2009)

also ich hab den Roten Protodrachen, wobei das längst nich das beste Mount zum protzen is x)  plague und black drake und so, twilight...


----------



## Lakor (4. Februar 2009)

Darf man auch antworten nennen wie Amani Bären oder Baron Mount?^^ Denn die gefallen mir persönlich


----------



## OMGlooool (4. Februar 2009)

hab kein Armanibär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (4. Februar 2009)

Das Mount was dir am besten gefällt


----------



## iggeblackmoore (4. Februar 2009)

Ich find den Razzashi Roptor ja geil, natürlich hab ich ihn auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für Horde natürlich den Tiger.


----------



## Päg1 (4. Februar 2009)

Hexermount ist eh am schönsten .
Jedoch am meisten prollen kann man denke ich mit dem Spektraltiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (4. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> hab kein Armanibär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso war das gemeint.

Hm dann kauf dir nen Spektral Tiger oder mach Server Transfer um noch irgendwie das An Quhirai Mount zu bekommen (falls das noch geht un moralisch vertretbar ist wie letzens in nem Thread angesprochen^^)


----------



## Larmina (4. Februar 2009)

Jetzt wollen wir mal anfangen zu diskutieren, was wohl los sein muss, dass man es nötig hat in WoW mit einem Mount zu prollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (4. Februar 2009)

Lakor schrieb:


> Achso war das gemeint.
> 
> Hm dann kauf dir nen Spektral Tiger oder mach Server Transfer um noch irgendwie das An Quhirai Mount zu bekommen (falls das noch geht un moralisch vertretbar ist wie letzens in nem Thread angesprochen^^)




Ohja, das Aq mount ist wirklich das allergrößte Prollmount, wer das hat ist wirklich der King ;D


----------



## Lakor (4. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen wir mal anfangen zu diskutieren, was wohl los sein muss, dass man es nötig hat in WoW mit einem Mount zu prollen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besteht der Sinn von WoW nicht aus schneller, höher, weiter? oder eher prolliger, stärker, epischer?^^


----------



## Päg1 (4. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Jetzt wollen wir mal anfangen zu diskutieren, was wohl los sein muss, dass man es nötig hat in WoW mit einem Mount zu prollen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Prollen ist immer gut ! 
Schliesslich muss man mit seinem Ersatz-Ich die anderen Ersatz-Ichs in den Schatten stellen. 
hahahahahahaha


----------



## BlackBirdone (4. Februar 2009)

Phönix was anderes gibt es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (4. Februar 2009)

Lakor schrieb:


> Besteht der Sinn von WoW nicht aus schneller, höher, weiter? oder eher prolliger, stärker, epischer?^^


Ich habs mehr mit Minipets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashura1987 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Baron-Mount auch am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakor (4. Februar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Phönix was anderes gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt den hab ich ganz vergessen, das Mount schlecht hin neben dem Krabbel Käfer^^


----------



## Lakor (4. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich habs mehr mit Minipets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja gut aber bis auf eine Verlängerung des E-Penises hab ich nix von. Manche Mounts erfüllen ja noch einen gewissen Zweck und habe auch so noch die Größe dass man als Taure nicht drauflatscht und sie übersieht. Nen Taure auf nem Amani Bären ist wohl besser zu sehen als ein kleiner Panda der sich in seinen Gnom reinkuschelt xD


----------



## Falathrim (4. Februar 2009)

Time-Lost Proto-Drake

Wer sich den gefarmt hat, ohne zu botten, hat meinen größten Respekt.

Das ist wirklich nur noch Arbeit zu nennen, hab nach wenigen Tagen aufgegeben


----------



## VK-Chilla (4. Februar 2009)

hab den schwarzen kriegsbär und war er erste hordi auf unserem server mit ihm und mit dem kann man ganz gut prollen vor allem wenn sonst nur 38 andere ihn haben auf dem server


----------



## Valinbor (4. Februar 2009)

Phönix, Spektraltiger, Ahn Quirai Mount (hab letztens erst einen auf Lothar in Dalaran gesehen, need auch hab nur den Gelben mit meinem DK-.-), ZG Mounts, 18000G Mammut (?), das Mammut vom Archavon Boss (also das 18000G Mammut was rnd droppt^^ Ist auch auf Lothar vor 2 Tagen gedroppt es hat ein Magier bekommen der auf alles gewürfelt hat egal ob Priester,...)(?), Baron Mount (?) (<--- need, geiles ding verlaufe mich leider nur immer in Stratholme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^), den Drachen von Sartharion mit 3 lebenden Drachen, Zeitloser Protodrache oder wie der heißt, den Amani-Bären aus Zul Aman

Mir fällt nichts mehr ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  viel spaß beim farmen^^

Ich selber habe leider nur den Schwarzen Kriegsbären oder das Mammut für 300 Splitter der Steinbewaher... ich reite aber lieber mit meinem Bären weil das Mammut... schrein immer alle ich soll runter gehen...


----------



## OMGlooool (4. Februar 2009)

VK-Chilla schrieb:


> hab den schwarzen kriegsbär und war er erste hordi auf unserem server mit ihm und mit dem kann man ganz gut prollen vor allem wenn sonst nur 38 andere ihn haben auf dem server



ja lol ich find den auch cool nur dass den bei uns jeder hat^^
sieht aber inner grp cool aus wenn alle den haben.


----------



## Yadiz (4. Februar 2009)

Den Amanibären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil er
a) gut aussieht
b) nicht mehr erhätlich ist und
c) es mit der Zeit immer weniger Leute gibt, die ihn haben. 

Danach das Baronmount. Aber auch von dem wurde die Droprate erhöht - also nicht mehr etwas wirklich Besonderes. Und als Hordler unterscheidet es sich, bis auf das blaue Geschirr kaum von den Verlassenen Mounts.
Den schwarzen Kriegsbär hat leider inzwischen fast Jeder =/


----------



## Cloze (4. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Amanibär, weil ich ihn hab xD


----------



## Pereace2010 (4. Februar 2009)

Wie ich sehe hat wurde der Rabenfürst noch nicht genannt. Also ich finde ihn auch ein besonderes Mount. Natürlich habe ich ihn auch ^^ und ich habe erst 1 witeren mit dem Mount gesehen ^^

So long Traugott

Edit: Ich habe fast 2 Monate jeden Tag Sethekk abgefarmt ^^


----------



## Larmina (4. Februar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> c) es mit der Zeit immer weniger Leute gibt, die ihn haben.


Das zählt aber auch auf die Netherdrachen, da es sicher immer weniger gibt die sich die Mühe machen den zu farmen, da es ja in Wotlk lohnendere Dailys gibt und warscheinlich viele sich nicht die Mühe machen ewig bei den Netherschwinglern Ruf zu farmen "nur" für ein Mount


----------



## Clunck (4. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das zählt aber auch auf die Netherdrachen, da es sicher immer weniger gibt die sich die Mühe machen den zu farmen, da es ja in Wotlk lohnendere Dailys gibt und warscheinlich viele sich nicht die Mühe machen ewig bei den Netherschwinglern Ruf zu farmen "nur" für ein Mount


Der ist jetzt wesentlich einfacher zu kriegen.

Ich hab meinen Roten Proto Drachen & Baron Mount.

Vor gut 5 minuten standen in if auf Atze noch 4 Raptoren & 3 Baron mounts.
Unsere Dalaran Flugplatz ist voller proto drachen und und manchmal stehen das auch 2-3 3 Add kill drachen rum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diavlo1 (4. Februar 2009)

Also für mich isses ganz klar die Rakete die man aus dem Kartenspiel bekommt


----------



## astrozombie (4. Februar 2009)

Ich liebe meinen kleinen Ingenieurs-Heli, der macht wenigstens richtig krach und klappert schön.
Als nöchstes das Moped dann ;-)


----------



## Daretina (4. Februar 2009)

nix netherdrachen die sieht man noch oft


nur hab ich außer mir in letzter zeit bei uns keinen auf dem Netherrochen gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der grund warum ich mit dem rumfliege xD


----------



## Dralocs (4. Februar 2009)

Das geilste bodenmount für einen Hexer ist und bleibt das Baronmount!!(geht auch für alle anderen)
Und das geilste mount zum protzen in dalaran ist der Zeitverlorene protodrache .Hab ich heute bekommen nach tagelangen abcampen hab ich ihn heute nach 5min. onzeit bekommen^^sieht einfach geiler aus als alle anderen besonders für mich,hab ja ne menge zeit investiert.


----------



## Larmina (4. Februar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> nur hab ich außer mir in letzter zeit bei uns keinen auf dem Netherrochen gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die besch***** aussehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Haseneule (4. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich empfehle den grünen protodrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf anetheron gibts ihn 3 mal glaub ich,
 und ich war serverfirst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KInstinct (4. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir auf den Server fährt einer den ganzen Tag (ja der ist immer da) mit sein Motorroller in Dalaran rum. Echt schade, wenn man nichts anderes zu tun hat.


----------



## -FÜR-DIE-HORDE- (4. Februar 2009)

ross des koplosen reitters  ^^hab ihn auch^^


----------



## Daretina (4. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die besch***** aussehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sieht er garnich :< ich find den viel schöner als den neherdrachen

*netherrochen ftw* =)


----------



## Telminos (4. Februar 2009)

Och da gibt es einige Portzmounts die ich kenne...

In Scherbenwelt & Nordend bevorzuge ich meinen roten protodrachen vom "Ruhm Des Helden"-Erfolg und in der alten Welt meinen erst kürzlich erhaltenen Raptor aus Zul'Gurub^^

Weiterhin gäbe es noch das Moutn von Baron Totenschwur aus Stratholme, aber da finde ich dass dies mitlerweile auch schon etwas "zu" viele besitzen und es daher seine seltenheit verliert. Der Bronzedrache ist mit steigendem Equip auch easy machbar.

Super finde ich persönlich daher den roten Protodrachen, den Raptor aus Zul'Gurub oder auch gern den rabenfürsten aus Sethekk.

naja aber man kann nicht alles haben ^^

mfg Telmi


----------



## Southside (4. Februar 2009)

der schreiter von kael !
ideal für gnome, wie man sieht versuchen die ja schon ewig diese viehcher nachzubauen,
in tüftlerstadt bist du damit der king 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hejelskind (4. Februar 2009)

dann erlaub ich mal zu sagen, dass es mir persöhnlich spass macht zu protzen, wenn meine kleine blutelfenmagierin auf ihrem tollen ZG-Tiger sitzt ;p

[attachment=6699:zg_tiger.jpg]

_______________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peacefrogs (4. Februar 2009)

ich würde sagen als flugmount den azurdrachen von malygos und als normales mount den za bär oder rabenfürst.


----------



## Khard (4. Februar 2009)

Mit einer Arena Rating von 2400-2600 mit einer Combi die eig unmöglich ist.


----------



## synthicz (5. Februar 2009)

Blizzard Bär > all


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2009)

[attachment=6701:b_rchen.jpg]


----------



## Malarki@buffed (5. Februar 2009)

Zeitverlorener oder 25er Achievment ProtoDrache goes all!


----------



## Hangatyr (5. Februar 2009)

man kann in WoW reiten?


----------



## Kankru (5. Februar 2009)

1. Spektral-Tiger
2. ZA-Bär
3. ZG-panther


----------



## Anburak-G (5. Februar 2009)

Das geilste Mount ist immer noch der Phönix, kann man sage nwas man will.

Hat übelst Style, ist selten (also zum prollen xD) und fliegt auch noch mit 310%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben will^^


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Daretina schrieb:


> sieht er garnich :< ich find den viel schöner als den neherdrachen
> 
> *netherrochen ftw* =)


Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass Netherdrachen gut aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Find das ganz normale Allieflugtier in weiß am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte es auch als Epic geben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (5. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> hab kein Armanibär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab den Kriegsbär der Amani - und er sorgt teilweise immernoch für Aufsehen!

Da er jetzt nichtmehr zu haben ist, wächst sein Berühmtheitsstand natürlich wieder an... nur die alten Spieler können ihn noch haben! 
Todesritter z. B. nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde ihn weitaus cooler als den PvP-Bären oder den Bär aus Dalaran... denn diese hat mittlerweile wirklich _JEDER_ !
An Flugmounts habe ich nichts besonderes... warum auch, wer sieht mich schon oft rumfliegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele aber mit dem Gedanken mir den Bronzedrachen zu holen, da ich ihn recht ansehnlich finde!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Kaidos (5. Februar 2009)

meine Favoriten sind:

Zeitverlorener Protodrache
Weißes Eisbärenreittier
Zügel des Rabenfürsten
Alle Protodrachen...

Leider besitze ich von denen nur den weißen Eisbären...obwohl der ja eigentlich auch selten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Tierisch viele Reittiere][topic="0"]http://de.wowhead.com/?achievement=2536[/topic]

Da hab ich demnächst 78 / 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreenIsaac (5. Februar 2009)

Platz 1: Phönix - Einfach Farbenfroh und wunderschön...
Platz 2: Der Spektraltiger - Einfach... unbezahlbar -.-
Platz 3: Der AQ Krabbelkäfer - Hat einfach keiner...

Ich bin mit meinem Baron Mount das sich seit ein paar Tagen einige Plätze dahinter aber es reicht mir, ist einfach ein schönes Mount - gerade auf Allianzseite. Ich hab immerhin schon 3 Whispers dazu bekommen und je mehr Whispers - je höher der Prollfaktor xD

Ich persönlich finde noch stylisch:

- Das Rabengott Mount - Sehr selten und hebt sich von den anderen stark ab
- Mitnacht von Attumen dem Jäger aus Karazhan - Einfach schön anzusehen
- Den Raptor aus Zul Gurrub - Stylefaktor auf Allianzseite ungemein hoch ^^


----------



## Asassina (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Eisbären wo bei der Daily bei den Walkyren dropt cool^^


----------



## Mightyskull (5. Februar 2009)

sethek heroic vogel oder wars ich gerne hätte
den schwarzen tiger wo in darna rumläuft


----------



## Phobius (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn es wirklich darum geht den Proleten raushängen zu lassen gitb es eigentlich nur drei passende Mounts.

Auf der einen Seite der Spektraltiger, welcher bis heute sehr selten ist. 
Siehe hier

Dann natürlich das AQ-Reittier (das legendäre, welches nur 1 Spieler pro Server sein eigen nennen darf)
Siehe hier

Und last but not least der gute, alte Gaul vom Baron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe hier

Es gibt zwar auch sonst ein paar Mounts, mit welchen man den dicken Macker raushängen kann, aber eben diese 3 sind allein durch ihre Rarität mehr als geeignet dafür. Denn was bringt mir der schönste Drache wenn ihn sich jeder einfach besorgen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (5. Februar 2009)

Flugmounts:
1. S1-S4 Netherdrache (Habe halt nur sehr wenige)
2. Alar (Sieht schön aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3. Der Drache der droppt wenn man Satharion mit 3 Adds umhaut (Name vergessen// ISt halt net leicht zu bekommen)

Bodenmounts:
1. ZG Tiger (Bin Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2. ZA Bär (Sollte klar sein)
3. Baron Mount (Ne Kuh auf dem Pferd sieht so toll aus :>)
4. Alle nicht mehr erhältlichen Mounts von gaaaanz früher (Elfenbeinfarbener Raptor etc.)


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> 3. Baron Mount (Ne Kuh auf dem Pferd sieht so toll aus :>)


Die Kuh kann jetzt sich auch einfach auf das Untotenpferd setzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (5. Februar 2009)

Alteracwidder! Einfach ein geiler Bock!


----------



## ciaz (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich ihn hätte, würd ich mit dem Zul Gurub Tiger protzen. :\


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. Februar 2009)

Mir ist es generell schnuppe welches Mount ich unterm Arsch habe ABER <--- (Achtung absichtlich gross geschrieben) ich bin total fixiert auf den fliegenden Teppich und zieh mir jetzt extra nen Priester Twink hoch nur um mir den zu bauen. Der Teppich hat einfach style. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt aber auch einige mounts die ich völlig überflüssig finde so zB. das Motorradbike und den Hubschrauber. Zur Zeit versuche ich auch noch diesen ominösen zeitverlorenen Protodrachen zu erwischen aber das ist glaube ich pure Glückssache den überhaupt erst einmal zu finden.

PS: Bevor hier Sprüche kommen von wegen lern doch einfach Schneiderei mit deinem Main. Ich habe jetzt innerhalb von 5 Tagen Bergbau und Kürschnerei auf 450 gebracht da verlerne ich die doch nicht schon wieder.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. Februar 2009)

ganz klar der Zeitverlorener Protodrache


----------



## Imseos (5. Februar 2009)

Twilight Drache der zeigt atm noch das mann skill haben muss dazu noch t7,5 komplett und schon steht einem tag auf krasus landeplatz nix im weg


----------



## CharlySteven (5. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Also meine frage: Mit welchem Flug- und mit welchem Reitmount lässt sich am besten rumprotzen?



zebra!^^
und das ultimative normale flugmount, das fsat keiner mehr hat!


----------



## Ventrex (5. Februar 2009)

jo, der Zwielichtdrache ist momentan sehr begehrt (in meine Tasche schau und freu^^). Von den Reitieren finde ich mein Hexerepicmount noch am geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (5. Februar 2009)

Ganz Klar!!.......... Hexer Mount^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Also meine frage: Mit welchem Flug- und mit welchem Reitmount lässt sich am besten rumprotzen?
> Der Großartige fliegende Teppich?
> Der Feuerstuhl?
> Der Bronzedrache aus HDZ4?
> ...



na mit welchem wohl? mit dem phönix

alle anderen mounts sind relativ leicht ( mit mehr oder weniger grossem zeitaufwand) zu bekommen....


----------



## shikki (5. Februar 2009)

ne kuh auf dem zg tiger sieht einfach stylisch aus. und das reitgefühl ist einfach nur schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (5. Februar 2009)

Spektraltiger wird immer das Mount bleiben dass die meisten Blicke auf dem Boden anzieht. In der Luft wird es der gepanzerte Netherdrache der Arena Season bleiben ! kk thx bye


----------



## Omas Zwerg (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab zwar den grünen Protodrachen aus dem Ei, fliege aber trozdem immernoch mit meinem Netherdrachen rum, weil ich denk mir einfach:
Ich hab mir ihn hart erarbeitet, warum also nicht mit ihm fliegen ?


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. Februar 2009)

Haben es Dienstag geschafft den Content zu CLearen (Maly25) und da sah ich das erste mal den Azurdrachen.

Frage ist sind die auf 10/25 Identisch?

Weil das sah schon Übel aus.

Ansonsten zum Reiten würd ich sagen !Rabenfürst!
gibt kein Geileres


----------



## Gerbalin (5. Februar 2009)

Würde sagen der blaue Proto.

Wenn ich irgendwo flieg oder kurz steh bekomm ich immer Wisper wo ich den her hab und geil und bla blub.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Spektraltiger wird immer das Mount bleiben dass die meisten Blicke auf dem Boden anzieht.



der spektraltiger wird eher belächelt..... zudem kann dieser von jedem käuflich erworben werden....also nix besonderes


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag mein Baron Rivendare-Pferdchen, auch wenn inzwischen fast jeder eins hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


300mal Stratholme solo für das Mistvieh!


----------



## Palpertine (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das Hottie aus Kara nett. Und das haben auch nicht so viele. Oder die reiten nicht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Februar 2009)

Zeitverlorener Proto.


----------



## citybreaker (5. Februar 2009)

Ich denke zum prollen sind am besten: 

a) Der Zeitverlorene Portondrache
b) Das Rabenmount von der Druiden Flugquest


----------



## Mayven (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Spektral-Tiger auch am potzigsten.


----------



## noizycat (5. Februar 2009)

Frage mich ja, was die Intention des Threads ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nicht unbedingt am protzigsten, aber am aufsehenerregensten, da selten:

Phoenix
Blizzconbär
die schwarze AQ-Drohne (die Drohnen haben eh style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Caidy (5. Februar 2009)

mir gefällt der violette protodrache, den man bekommt wenn man alle festarchievments hat.  der ist echt stylisch und hat glaub noch kaum wer (bisher nur einen gesehen)


ansonsten finde ich die mammuts und talbulks schön, nix zum protzen weils jeder hat, aber schön^^


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. Februar 2009)

Ich würde sagen der Phönix ^^

Zu den Protodrachen ..
Ich find die nicht sonderlich schön... Sehen aus wie Krüppel die sich jeden Moment ankotzen ^^
Da find ich den Rotdrachen vom Wyrmruhepakt oder den Bronzedrachen aus HDZ4 schöner ...


----------



## WeRkO (5. Februar 2009)

Finde die Protodrachen einfach nur hässlich und flieg darum mit meinem Netherrochen rum (den irgendwie kaum einer noch hat / benutzt).
An Land ist dann mein Kriegs-Kodo erste Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, wenn du wirklich protzen willst, dann mach die AQ Questreihe und komm in 3 Monaten auf Ulduar und schlag zusammen mit ca 50 anderen Spielern den Gong, dann erhalten sowhol du als auch die anderen Mount+Titel (so war's auf area 52 auch).


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> zebra!^^
> und das ultimative normale flugmount, das fsat keiner mehr hat!


ich find die leut edie das zhevramount haben arm.
um geld sich etwas ingame zu kaufen...



Surfer schrieb:


> na mit welchem wohl? mit dem phönix


<3
naja mein weiser reitbaer aus dem hydranirbeutel ist auch nett *g*


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

- Zwielichtdrache
- Azurblauer Drache
- Schwarzer Proto
- Blauer Proto
- Amani-Bär =) <3
- Spektraltiger
- Alar Mount

Ich denk mal das sind die *besten* zusammengefasst.


----------



## Drymon (5. Februar 2009)

..ist alles Geschmacksache

Ich mag meinen Proto...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (5. Februar 2009)

Ja am besten Posen lässt sich bestimmt mit Spektraltieger, der Schildkröte, das Rabenmount, dem Amanibär, dem Phönix... ja eben Mounts von Karten, der Blizzcon oder eben eins das sehr selten ist und auffällt.

Gut wenn du den schwarzen Protodrachen hast bist du natürlich der König der Poser =)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Februar 2009)

Tundramammut des reisenden ftw^^


----------



## Hejelskind (5. Februar 2009)

Caidy schrieb:


> mir gefällt der violette protodrache, den man bekommt wenn man alle festarchievments hat.  der ist echt stylisch und hat glaub noch kaum wer (bisher nur einen gesehen)



also davon hätte ich gern ein foto gesehen von der person wo diesen drachen angeblich hat.

korregier mich jmd, aber es ist defenitiv NICHT möglich die festtags-achievments jetzt schon rdy zu haben!
der erste dieser drachen wird frühestens mit dem kommenden braufest auftauchen!

und noch mal nen bildchen zum protzen von mir. fühl ich mich gut am frühen morgen xD

[attachment=6704:zg_tiger.jpg]


----------



## Borberat (5. Februar 2009)

Das sind doch alles standartmounts die es immer zu haben gibt wenn man genügend Geld oder ne gute Grp dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zul Gurub Tiger FTW!!! Super seltenes und hammer geiles Mount besonders da es der einzige Tiger ist den Hordis kriegen können!


----------



## Anburak-G (5. Februar 2009)

Das ist mal etwas um in der Stadt zu protzen....

Damit kommt man eh nicht von der Stelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (5. Februar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich find die leut edie das zhevramount haben arm.
> um geld sich etwas ingame zu kaufen...


hä? du findest leute arm die freunde haben^^ und auch wow spieln *g*

es ist wenigstens kein mount womit viele rumrennen.... xD (auch wenns dum aussieht, besonders als hordler!)

naja das ultimative mount is natürlich der za bär.... (der ja zur zeit "etwas" buggy is)
das andere wäre der violette protodrache.....


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. Februar 2009)

In der Gilde "Unleash" auf Gorgonnash hat wer nen blauen Drachen.. Was isn das für einer? ^^

>HP von Unleash<


----------



## vendar (5. Februar 2009)

rabenfürst imho ungeschlagen das  schönste :>


----------



## Fanktolas (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab ja gehört, dass gerade wegen diesem ganzen Mount - gefarme die wirklich lässigen Leute weiterhin ihre standard flugmounts benutzen ^^ Aber farmt ihr mal schön stundenlang weiter bloß für nen anderen skin ... omfg


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (5. Februar 2009)

den amani bär..weil der geil ist  und nun nicht mehr erreichbar ist für jeden...und ich suche noch den zeitverl proto..aber den find ich wohl nie   :-(


----------



## Toyuki (5. Februar 2009)

würd gern die schildkröte haben die is vom reiten her am geilsten find ich <3 naja aber mein Amani-Bär tuts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (5. Februar 2009)

Blauer Protodrache - erst einmal live gesehen.


----------



## fakt0r (5. Februar 2009)

Der Zeitverlorene Protdrache ist schon Nett, aber ich finde den Netherdrachen immernoch am besten. =)


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. Februar 2009)

Wirklich cool ist nur wer auch zu wotlk zeiten noch mit seinem ersten 60% Mount in Dalaraan rumläuft :-)


----------



## Millionphoenix (5. Februar 2009)

Immer dieses rumgeprahle in einem Spiel...
Naja, ich für meinen Fall besitze zwar einige Reittiere (darunter den Chopper & etliche Mammuts) aber ich reite hauptsächlich den Weißen Bären von diesen Tussen da aus den Sturmgipfeln. Ich find das Mount einfach unglaublich schick und edel.


----------



## Marienkaefer (5. Februar 2009)

Millionphoenix schrieb:


> Immer dieses rumgeprahle in einem Spiel...
> Naja, ich für meinen Fall besitze zwar einige Reittiere (darunter den Chopper & etliche Mammuts) aber ich reite hauptsächlich den Weißen Bären von diesen Tussen da aus den Sturmgipfeln. Ich find das Mount einfach unglaublich schick und edel.



Jop, ich reite auch hauptsälich auf meinem Frostwolf.. Und wenn ich flieg dann auf meinem Rotdrachen - den find ich einfach sehr hüpsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ihn jeder haben kann ^^


----------



## MadMat (5. Februar 2009)

moin moin 

Der Großartige fliegende Teppich?                 <-- die Zeiten sind vorbei. kann jeder Schneider
Der Feuerstuhl?                                           <--- Joah, aber Prollen?
Der Bronzedrache aus HDZ4?                       <--- hat nun auch fast jeder
Oder der schöne alte lila Netherdrache?         <--- der Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Mammut?                                               <--- haben mehr als man denkt, mögen nur viele nicht
Oder der PVP-Bär?                                       <--- hat nun auch fast jeder

Albinodrache                                                 <- sollte aber auch viel vertreten sein, inzwischen
Chopper                                                       <- zeigt nur, dass einer Gold hatte (wie das Riesenmamut)
Protodrachen wären noch was, vor allem der Rar-Drop
Rotes AQ                                                      <- kann man leider nur in AQ benutzen


Ich selbst mag meinen Albino gern, der HDZ4 ist nur im Gepäck, wie so vieles andere. Ebenso reite ich lieber auf dem Tiger, als auf dem PvP-Bären.
Bin ich "unprollig"? ;-)

Grüße


----------



## sp4rky (5. Februar 2009)

Immer diese Protzerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich benutz zur Zeit mit meinem Tauren-Dudu den PvP-Falkenschreiter, so neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja: Dudu-Fluggestalt >all


----------



## Soulman999 (5. Februar 2009)

Als Mensch nen blauen schnellen Ellek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich liebe das Mount ^.^


----------



## animonda (5. Februar 2009)

In Dalaran das langsame Knochenpferd bzw. den weißen Wolf, zum Fliegen das normale schnelle Flugmount der Horde. 

Für Mounts geb ich kein zusätzliches Geld aus bzw. mach ich keinen unnötigen Mehraufwand. Ich achte aber auch nicht darauf womit der Rest unterwegs ist, weil ich eh nicht weis was nun selten ist und was nicht. Ich weis nur dass Protodrachen sowas von schlecht aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das zählt aber auch auf die Netherdrachen, da es sicher immer weniger gibt die sich die Mühe machen den zu farmen, da es ja in Wotlk lohnendere Dailys gibt und warscheinlich viele sich nicht die Mühe machen ewig bei den Netherschwinglern Ruf zu farmen "nur" für ein Mount


*hust* ich glaub jeder 2.Spieler (oder vermutlich mehr) auf unserm Server hat den Netherdrachen. Er wird nur von den meisten nicht mehr ausgepackt grad eben weil ihn jeder hat ^^
Allerdings find ich die Netherdrachen wesentlich schöner als alle Protodrachen. Protodrachen sehn doch irgendwie so nach Trash-Drachen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am allerschönsten find ich aber nachwievor den Rabenfürsten, der ist sooooooo schön. Noch besser fänd ichs wenn der auch fliegen könnte, schliesslich hat er ja Flügel. Aber dafür extra nen Druiden organisieren mit dem ich den farmen geh ist mir eindeutig zu aufwändig. Warum kann man den nicht allein bekommen wie den Spektraltiger oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber alles in allem ist mir fast alles recht, solange man nicht auf dem mit Abstand scheusslichsten Mount des gesamten Spiels, dem Netherrochen rumfliegt. Der ist echt abartig übel.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (5. Februar 2009)

feuerstuhl, das 3-mann mammut und protodrachen.

der schnelle fliegende teppich ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Xeniá/Andronikus (5. Februar 2009)

hm...also ich bleib bei meinem Winterquellfrostsäbler, der hat immer noch den Coolsten Style... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NetzaFetza (5. Februar 2009)

mir persöhnlich gefallen:

Asche von Alar
Grüner Roboschreiter^^
Zeitverlorener Protodrache
Blauer Drachenfalke
Blizzardbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weißer Schneegreif
Violetter Drache der Netherschwingen
DK-Flugmount
Azurdrache
Zwielichtdrache
Razzashiraptor

jo die sind alle toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith meinte, der Braufestkodo ist auch cool^^


----------



## Flatrian (5. Februar 2009)

Von den erreichbaren Flugmounts bin ich auch für den Roten Proto (Wenn man mal von Alar absieht, der eh nie dropt -.-). Zwielichtdrachen sieht aus wie ein HDZ4 Netherdrache^^ Also der gefällt mir nicht.

Erreichbare Reitmounts... Da würde ich den Rabenfürsten nehmen. (Naja ich hab ne Chopper *g*) Oder aber, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, nach ZG und die He-Man Katze als Hordler bzw den Raptoren als Allianzler farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (5. Februar 2009)

Fanktolas schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja gehört, dass gerade wegen diesem ganzen Mount - gefarme die wirklich lässigen Leute weiterhin ihre standard flugmounts benutzen ^^ Aber farmt ihr mal schön stundenlang weiter bloß für nen anderen skin ... omfg


du hast hiermit ein spielprinzip von wow verstanden!


----------



## Komakomi (5. Februar 2009)

Also mich kann man am besten mit dem Skarabäusfürsten mount beeindrucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man dies nicht hat kann man sich auch 5-6 leute schnappen und Ala'rs Asche farmen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Des is einfach toll des mount <3


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Time-Lost Proto-Drake
> 
> Wer sich den gefarmt hat, ohne zu botten, hat meinen größten Respekt.


Respekt vor etwas, was reine Glückssache ist? Naja....

Wer den



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat, der hat wirklich was geleistet.


----------



## Slizee (5. Februar 2009)

Was haltet ihr von dem spectralen oder den zg mounts...
auch lustig find ich die endteuren mamuts und das mopet hat ja net jeder^^


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich habe mir den Pvp-Raptor aus eher...praktischen Gründen geholt

- er ist gepanzert
- hat Allrad
- Als Schneekettenersatz hat er Krallen drunter
- er ist geländegängig
- man schläft nicht beim reiten ein wie auf nem Zwergensofa (Widder)
- klein und handlich (wichtig für die Parkplatzsuche)


----------



## KayaDiabolin (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Phönix immernoch am tollsten. Der ist so schön... gelb und... feurig *schmacht* ^^


----------



## Hautbaer (5. Februar 2009)

Mein persönlicher Liebling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den notwendigen Ruf zu farmen war allerdings extrem eintönig^^

Ansonsten Baronmount, ZG-Tiger, AQ-Drone


----------



## Versace83 (5. Februar 2009)

ganz enfach: die standard 100% Mounts... da jeder unbedingt die eher selten will, sind sie gar nicht meh soooo selten und jeder reitet nur noch auf denen herum... ganz selten finde ich mal jemanden, der auf einem untoten Pferd oder so reitet... alle nur noch auf ihren bären, chopper oder sonstigen mounts.

Also, willst du auffallen, reite dein Standard Mount ^^


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Also meine frage: Mit welchem Flug- und mit welchem Reitmount lässt sich am besten rumprotzen?



Nur mit den Mounts aus den BGs latürnich. Ich habe 33000+ Kills, was anderes kommt gar nicht in die Tüte - was für'ne Frage! Außerdem ist mein Lieblingsmount, der schwarze Kampfwidder, die perfekte Mischung aus trotzig, böse und niedlich, das kann Blizz nicht mehr toppen.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Februar 2009)

ACHTUNG FLUGWARNUNG!!

Da die Jagd auf den Elitedrachen im Sturmgipfel erheblich zugenommen hat wird empfohlen das Gebiet mit eigenen Drachenmounts großräumig zu umfliegen. Es könnte sonst zu ungewollten Abschüssen von Spielern kommen, die euch in eile mit ihm verwechseln! XD


----------



## Yinnai (5. Februar 2009)

Fanktolas schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja gehört, dass gerade wegen diesem ganzen Mount - gefarme die wirklich lässigen Leute weiterhin ihre standard flugmounts benutzen ^^ Aber farmt ihr mal schön stundenlang weiter bloß für nen anderen skin ... omfg



Dann bin ich ja überlässig. Hab seit 3.0 kein neues Mount mehr bekommen. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich einfach zu faul bin, bzw. nicht die Zeit hab den Mounts hinterher zu jagen.


----------



## Charlie_22 (5. Februar 2009)

Der Drachen den es beim Wyrmruhpakt für Ruf Ehrfürchtig gibt ist auch nicht schlecht. Kostet aber 1900g.


----------



## Melbac (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss euch leider allen sagen: Am besten kann man immer noch als Shadow protzen!

WEr schon mal gesehen hat wie ein Roter Protodrache plötzlich in die schattengestallt wechselt weiß wovon ich rede....


----------



## Telbion (5. Februar 2009)

Also, ich find, dass mein schwarze Kriegsbär stylisch ist für einen Tauren....und das beste daran ist, fast 700 Gold gespart, als wenn ich den braunen genommen hätte.

Ansonsten:
-Sitzpolsterung
-Sitzheizung
-Panzerverstärkte Front
-Nebelscheinwerfer (oder wie man die Brille sonst nennen kann)
-4 Tatzen Antrieb 
und 1BS


Grüße
Tel


----------



## Thebambam (5. Februar 2009)

Raptor Aus Zul sieht am geilsten aus bei meinem Alli Zwerg xD


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (5. Februar 2009)

Ashura1987 schrieb:


> Ich finde das Baron-Mount auch am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



den hat jetz auch schon jeder..
ich find den zg raptor immer noch am geilsten (aber nur wenn man ally is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und den kann man sich als hexer sogar solo farmen :O


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Februar 2009)

Der Albinodrache
Rabenfürst
Skarabäusfürst
Totenschwurs Mount


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Februar 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Also, ich find, dass mein schwarze Kriegsbär stylisch ist für einen Tauren....und das beste daran ist, fast 700 Gold gespart, als wenn ich den braunen genommen hätte.
> 
> Ansonsten:
> -Sitzpolsterung
> ...



huhu Telbion!^^

Also mir wäre er zu teuer!

Erstens frisst er mehr auf 100 km wie ein Raptor, ist auch nicht schneller und mehr Stauraum hat er auch nicht!^^

Ich empfehle dir das Mammut mit 2 Beiplätzen ich hab dem Mounthändler schon gesagt, dass ein Beisitzerplatz von DEINEM Mammut für mich reserviert ist! oO


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Melbac schrieb:


> Also ich muss euch leider allen sagen: Am besten kann man immer noch als Shadow protzen!
> 
> WEr schon mal gesehen hat wie ein Roter Protodrache plötzlich in die schattengestallt wechselt weiß wovon ich rede....


Hihi neulich stand da irgendwo einer auf nem Fliegenden Teppich etwa nen halben Meter über dem Boden. Also bin ich auf meinen Teppich gehüpft, Schattengestalt an und unten dran, sah aus als hätte er nen Schatten. Nach 2-3 Minuten kommt ein Spieler und findet "Heh woher hast Du Deinen Fliegenden Teppich? Der hat ja nen Schatten, meiner hat sowas nicht!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (5. Februar 2009)

also so ein roter/blauer/schwarzer protodrache hat was die sehen geil aus 

^^


----------



## Garosch (5. Februar 2009)

Cenarischer Kriegshippogryph!


----------



## Ivanescar (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich persönlich "protze" wenn mit dem Spektraltiger, den ich mir nicht bei eBay erkauft habe, sondern echt Glück hatte und bei nur einem gekauften Display dabei hatte. Zu der Zeit hatte ich das noch gespielt, naja, vielleicht kram ich die Karten nochmal raus...

P.S.: Wer nicht weiß, was ein Display ist, das ist ein Pack aus 24 Boosterpacks.


----------



## Telbion (5. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> huhu Telbion!^^
> 
> Also mir wäre er zu teuer!
> 
> ...



Mmhh...so als Untoter kann mann dich ja in einer Kiste als Bausatz (welcher Knochen passt wohin?) verstauen. Nimmst dann nochnichtmal Platz auf den Sitzen ein. Außerdem ist die Knautschzone größer als bei nem Raptor ^^


----------



## Der Aegon (5. Februar 2009)

Spektraltiger wäre nun auch meine Antwort auf das protzigste Mount.
Aber auf mein Glück hab ich mich noch nie verlassen können und 500 - 1000 Gold bei Ebay für sowas auszugeben, nur um in Dalaran zu posen? Nööööö!

Von den im Spiel erhältlichen Mounts finde ich den ZulGurub-Tiger schön und das Mount des Rabenfürsten. An Flugmounts der Alar-Phönix, der is wirklich geil.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Aber auf mein Glück hab ich mich noch nie verlassen können und 500 - 1000 Gold bei Ebay für sowas auszugeben, nur um in Dalaran zu posen? Nööööö!




Na ja, bei Ebay kauft man die Mounts inzwischen glücklicherweise in Euro, nicht Gold.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. Februar 2009)

*Unlackierter Roboschreiter.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An sich sagt meine Sig, was ich von solchen Leuten halte.....


----------



## Naira (5. Februar 2009)

Hmhm *grins* mein Roter Protodrache :->
für den musste man wenigstens was tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Februar 2009)

Telbion schrieb:


> Mmhh...so als Untoter kann mann dich ja in einer Kiste als Bausatz (welcher Knochen passt wohin?) verstauen. Nimmst dann nochnichtmal Platz auf den Sitzen ein. Außerdem ist die Knautschzone größer als bei nem Raptor ^^



Ich hoffe du hast ne 72-Platztasche für meine Knochen

Weißt du wie ein Untoter nen Tauren als Beifahrer nennt?
.
.
.
.
.
Marschverpflegung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilindriana (5. Februar 2009)

Also. Netherdrache und PvP-Bär hat jeder. Wer Netherdrachen noch nicht hat, L2P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Feuerstuhl ist auf manchen Servern noch rar.
Mummut, kommt drauf an welches. Das PvP-ding hat jeder und das große mit den Händlern verbreitet sich nach und nach 
Der Fliegendeteppich ist noch selten, aber nichts besonderes da er nichts kann. Sieht zwar cool aus (hab ihn selber), wird aber nicht wirklich wahr
genommen.
Protodrache schon eher. Und den HdZ Dracheb ... naja, die Bronzedrachen sehn für mich alle gleich aus. Ob vom Wyrmruhtempel oder HdZ.

Sonnst protzen kann man mit den ZulGurub Mounts, Spektraltiger, halt die ganzen Lootkarten dinger, Phönix, Rabenfürst ...

Der ZulAman-Bär ist zwar nichtmehr zu bekommen, aber trotzdem eher unspektakulär.

(Ist jetzt nur die Erfahrung die ich auf meinem Server gemacht hab)



btw. Ich hasse leute die mit ihren Mounts in Dalaran bzw früher Shat protzen. Ist einfach nur bescheuert.
Richtig schlimm find ich die Leute, die in Dalaran, an dem Flugpunkt mit ihren Mounts posen, und dann mit ihrem Mount genau aufm Flugmeister stehn, so 
das man nicht losfliegen kann.


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (5. Februar 2009)

Ganz Ehrlich wenn es dir in WOW nur ums Posen geht dann hör bitte auf das ist unnötig.

lg Peace


----------



## Terrel (5. Februar 2009)

Das geilste Mount was ich kenne ist das Große Schwarze Kriegsmammut.

Droppt in Archamonskammer 25, erst gestern im Gildenraid gedroppt, habs aber leider nicht bekommen.

Das Teil kann noch 2 Leute mitnehmen und der Boden bebt beim reiten.

3D-Ansicht: Mammut


----------



## BradArnold (5. Februar 2009)

1. Schneller lila Falkenschreiter (Tauren Druide) - Man kommt sich schneller vor als mit einem anderen Mount. 

2. Eisbärenreittier - Hat einfach Stil damit rumzureiten

3. Rabenfürstmount - So schön selten blau..., paar Tage noch dann hab ichs

4. Alars Asche....schwer zu kriegen..



Die ganzen Drachen finde ich garnicht mal so toll...., da beib ich bei meinem Albinodrachen.

Aber im Grossen und Ganzen ist die Fluggestalt am Besten: Instant, Kräuter ernten ohne Aufmountzeit...

Und man ist unscheinbar, weil keiner direkt sieht was man für Ausrüstung (spez. Schultern, Waffe) bei sich trägt. 


Das untote Pferd aus Stratholme ist doch nur mehr ein UC-Mount mit anderem Namen...


----------



## BradArnold (5. Februar 2009)

dp


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

> Das untote Pferd aus Stratholme ist doch nur mehr ein UC-Mount mit anderem Namen...



Sieht unter mir als Nachtelf trotzdem geil aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Hejelskind schrieb:


> also davon hätte ich gern ein foto gesehen von der person wo diesen drachen angeblich hat.
> 
> korregier mich jmd, aber es ist defenitiv NICHT möglich die festtags-achievments jetzt schon rdy zu haben!
> der erste dieser drachen wird frühestens mit dem kommenden braufest auftauchen!
> ...


Doch wenn man schon immer alle Festtagssachen gemacht hat kann man glaub wenn man die entsprechenden Items hat alle Achievements haben


----------



## Kalisan (5. Februar 2009)

ZG Tiger + Verseuchter Protodrache > all


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Den Eisbären fand ich auch super, aber Blizzard musste natürlich die Grösse nachpatchen und jetzt sieht er wie alle andern Bären aus, nur halt weiss...find ich schon schade, der war vorher viel niedlicher.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wohl geilste, aber auch schwer zu farmende Flug-mount :3

Wer das hat ist was besonderes und kann rumprotzen


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Aber auf mein Glück hab ich mich noch nie verlassen können und *500 - 1000 Gold* bei Ebay für sowas auszugeben, nur um in Dalaran zu posen? Nööööö!


Du meinst Euro? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich habs mehr mit Minipets
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

hab nur 4 mounts (netherdrache, windreiter, Wolf und kodo) aber dafür 41 pets  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodo321 (5. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar einer der beiden Protodrache von den Raid-Achievments oder der Time-Lost Protodrake.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Du meinst Euro?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich tippe auf Schweizer, da zahlt man mit Goldbarren, nicht mit Euro.


----------



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit kann man am meisten rumprollen, auch wenns nur ein Mini-pet ist

Wenn ich 1 stunde bei da-lag-ran rumpose dann bekomm ich mindesten 3 wisper wo her ich das habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: bin der einzigste aufn Server der den hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Februar 2009)

OMG. Mit den viechern soll man reiten und nicht angeben wer das macht is einfach nur arm.


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Schweizer, da zahlt man mit Goldbarren, nicht mit Euro.


Echt? Ist ja cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thegnar (5. Februar 2009)

Reitmount: Amanibär -> da musste man seinen Arsch wirklich bewegen.
Flugmount: Schwarzer Protodrachen.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (5. Februar 2009)

Minipets...omfg...

Naja, Protzmount...würd sagen der TLPD, weil wer sich die Mühe macht den zu farmen, hat echt was zum angeben am Ende


----------



## Thegnar (5. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Den Eisbären fand ich auch super, aber Blizzard musste natürlich die Grösse nachpatchen und jetzt sieht er wie alle andern Bären aus, nur halt weiss...find ich schon schade, der war vorher viel niedlicher.



Boah, Du bist sicher nen Gnom ....


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (5. Februar 2009)

Finde den Zulianischen Tiger am geilsten...

Naja und dann gibt es noch Phoenix und die legendäre Drohne aus AQ...


----------



## NarYethz (5. Februar 2009)

find einfach das rabenfürsten mount am geilsten.. zumindest bei den meisten rassen (abgesehen von männlichen draenei und tauren^^).
ansonsten den phönix, wobei es schwer werden dürfte, sich den zu farmen^^
mfg


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Thegnar schrieb:


> Boah, Du bist sicher nen Gnom ....


Ne Gnome sind abartig hässlich und widerlich.
Und der Bär war ja nicht klein er war nur ein Bisschen kleiner als die normalen Bären, das sah dann auch nicht aus wie ein Taurentodesritter auf nem Pony sondern immernoch wie ein normales Mount nur halt ein Mü kleiner als der normale Bär.


----------



## Maga1212 (5. Februar 2009)

Der schwarze protodrache is echt hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (5. Februar 2009)

spektraler tiger raptor aus zg tiger aus zg 

diese lahme schildkröte aus dem tcg find ich auch toll^^


und mein favorit ! das rabenmount und natürlich der raptor^^


----------



## Zodttd (5. Februar 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Den Amanibären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 es bleiben gleich viele leute die ihn haben nur die % zahl geht down^^


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> OMG. Mit den viechern soll man reiten und nicht angeben wer das macht is einfach nur arm.



Stimmt, nach dem Kauf ist der Besitzer das, trotzdem klingt mir Dein Einwurf verdächtig nach dem Neid der Besitzlosen...


----------



## Buck1985 (5. Februar 2009)

Albinodrache


----------



## Modog (5. Februar 2009)

kp ob´s schon genannt wurde, hab nich alles durchgelesen, abba das prolligste und wohl auch seltenste is der phoenix von kael´thas!


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Modog schrieb:


> kp ob´s schon genannt wurde, hab nich alles durchgelesen, abba das prolligste und wohl auch seltenste is der phoenix von kael´thas!


Wurde schon etwa drölfzigtausenmal genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salveri (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigendlich sind alle anderen mounts, abgesehen von dem Zul Aman bär, für eigendlich jeden zugänglich, dh protzen kann man mit garkeinem, außer dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modog (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wurde schon etwa drölfzigtausenmal genannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...is ok für mich, steh ich wenigstens nich alleine mit meiner meinung da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Salveri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/signed


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Modog schrieb:


> ...is ok für mich, steh ich wenigstens nich alleine mit meiner meinung da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jap so ein bissel bestätigung ist doch immer schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde luxus Oder eben eine zeichen fur die Guten handler unteruns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sich im IMPORT EXPORT von exotischen wahren auskennt ich habe 
Tundramammut des Reisenden
und 
den chopper den der Ingi bauen kann


----------



## neo1986 (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt, nach dem Kauf ist der Besitzer das, trotzdem klingt mir Dein Einwurf verdächtig nach dem Neid der Besitzlosen...


Nein ich habe bloß eine schlechte einstellung zu posern,.......


----------



## erf1992 (5. Februar 2009)

natürlich mit meinem Blauen Protodrachen aus Turm her ^^
der is selter!

LG^^


----------



## Chínín (5. Februar 2009)

Je nach VOlk....Ich find Blutelfen aufm ZG-Tiger sehr schick ;-)

Tauren aufm Raptor
Orks aufm Widder....hat ein Stück Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Untote - Kara mount (dieses Fert!)
Trolle....Kodo?

Nachtelfen nehmen den Winterquelltiger
Menschen nehmen Den Elefanten von den TentakelOchsen
Zwerge nehmen den Kodo
Gnome....Tiger, irgendeinen, je nach Aussehen des Gnoms
Tentakelochsen - dürfen laufen!

edit: die Qiraji-Drohne fänd ich nicht gut, würde bei mir zB keine Bewunderung eher Neid wecken :-/


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die besten mounts zum posen sind Die Schwarze Qirajpanzerdrohne und der Kiregsbär aus ZA.


----------



## Azore (5. Februar 2009)

ah ein proll mount thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier fühlt man sich wohl!

- Schwarzer Proto Drake
- Plagued Proto Drake
- Sartharion 10er 3adds
- Sartharion 25er 3adds

also alle mounts für die man was können muss!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*pfeif*


----------



## dragon1 (5. Februar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Je nach VOlk....Ich find Blutelfen aufm ZG-Tiger sehr schick ;-)
> 
> Tauren aufm Raptor
> Orks aufm Widder....hat ein Stück Ironie
> ...


als mensch find ich das standard mount irgendwie stylisch.
<3 mein schwarzes pferd


@ vorposter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <--- ich vor neid


----------



## Darantar (5. Februar 2009)

Salveri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wollt ich auch grad sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Vieh haben nämlich nur ein paar wenige Leute auf nem Server und es ist nicht mehr zu bekommen wenn das AQ Event durch ist 
Gruß Darantar


----------



## Chínín (5. Februar 2009)

WHOA! Also des vierte Mount das AZore gepostet hat ist ja mal wahnsinn :-O

Damit kann man GUT protzen  *neid*


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Azore schrieb:


> also alle mounts für die man was können muss!



Glaubst Du wirklich, Längenvergleiche reißen bei irgendwem was (außer bei Deinesgleichen)? Da kommt es schon wesentlich besser, wenn man Geschmack und Stil beweist, und das haben Deine vier nun komplett nicht. Weder sind sie niedlich, noch hübsch, noch witzig.


----------



## Maolin (5. Februar 2009)

chopper hat einfach mega style dazu noch die ingi brille an und es kommt einfach genial


----------



## Rorre (5. Februar 2009)

naja am coolsten find ich den Spektraltiger und den zwillichtsdrachen (falls der so heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),

aber das seltenste mount ist wohl das AQ-Öffnungsmount weil das nur einer aufm Server haben kann. Den Amani Bären kann man net mehr kriegen aber so selten ist er auch net.. weil ihn viele haben. Auch eher selten ist der Gepanzerte Netherdrache von der Arena Saison. (glaub ich zumindest das der seltne ist weil ihn nicht gerade viele kriegen könnten). Ansonsten sind alle Mounts für jeden auf irgendeine art und weise erhältlich. auch wenn die dropchance 0,0000001% wäre.. könnte sich jeder das mount holen wenn er lange daran arbeitet.. siehe zb die dropmounts wie zg tiger, oder dieses pferd aus kara und so...


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (5. Februar 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=60024 das mount ist seeehr schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Azore (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Weder sind sie niedlich, noch hübsch, noch witzig.


das sollen sie auch nicht sein^^
2 davon fliegen mit 310% und 90% der WoW spieler haben nichtmal eins davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bekanntermaßen ist es schön, sachen zu haben die andere nicht besitzen! ingame und irl


----------



## Meiki (5. Februar 2009)

also flugmount hmm albinodrachen wurd ich mal sgen  is n haufen gold und ziet biss man sich den erfarmt hat(erfolgsbelohnung 50 reittiere)


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ohja, das Aq mount ist wirklich das allergrößte Prollmount, wer das hat ist wirklich der King ;D



Guck mal auf Area 52 (Deutscher Realm) Hordeseite die Gilde "Scarab-Lords" (oder so ähnlich geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) an. Angeblich haben sich auf diesem neuen Realm und der neuen Gilde über 25 Skarabäusfürsten (mit der Schwarzen AQ Drohne) verstammelt. Größtenteils 60er oldschool Spieler, DAS ist Proll.

Ansonsten natürlich der Kael'thas Phönix oder als Draenei einen Roboschreiter.


----------



## -FÜR-DIE-HORDE- (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann auch 280% fliegen


----------



## Focht (5. Februar 2009)

ich bleibe bei meiner netherrakete  und dem baronmount


----------



## Franzman (5. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar die Rakete aus dem Trading Card Game ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde meinen Spektraltiger am schicksten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch die neuen Mammuts finde ich auf Grund der Größe Beeindruckend.


----------



## _Raziel_ (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Doch wenn man schon immer alle Festtagssachen gemacht hat kann man glaub wenn man die entsprechenden Items hat alle Achievements haben


Aha???
Vor einem Jahr also mit deinem Kinderschützling schon in Turm Utgarde den Endboss gelegt? Oder in den BG's 10 Gegner getötet?

Sollte keine Flame werden, aber erstmal Achievements lesen, verstehen und dann Beiträge schreiben. Ich hab jetzt die Kinderwoche genommen, weils da am besten zu erklären ist (braucht Sachen aus dem neuen Content, ist aber noch nicht gelaufen)
Hätte auch die Ahnen in den Nordend-Dungeons nennen könne, aber die haben mittlerweile ja die meisten und das Event ist schon fast vorüber.

BTT:
ZA Bär, AQ Drohne fürs das Event
Und die beiden deshalb, weils keiner mehr so auf die Schnelle holen kann... Gut, das mit der AQ-Drohne geht ja bekannt mit dem Transfertrick noch, aber da drück ich n'Auge zu.

Flugmounts find ich keine Protzig

Alle Mounts, die man mit genug Geduld oder Geld holen kann sind Standard-Mounts und wenn die Zeit vergeht werden immer häufiger welche auftauchen.

Mögliche Anwärter sind jedoch:
Rabenfürst (weil die Dudus mit dem Gefäss aussterben könnten...)


----------



## Technocrat (5. Februar 2009)

Vincious schrieb:


> Guck mal auf Area 52 (Deutscher Realm) Hordeseite die Gilde "Scarab-Lords" (oder so ähnlich geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt DAS läßt sich wohl nicht mehr toppen! Da können sogar die Superprolls von der Blödmarkt-Marketingabteilung noch was von lernen!


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Aha???
> Vor einem Jahr also mit deinem Kinderschützling schon in Turm Utgarde den Endboss gelegt? Oder in den BG's 10 Gegner getötet?
> 
> Sollte keine Flame werden, aber erstmal Achievements lesen, verstehen und dann Beiträge schreiben. Ich hab jetzt die Kinderwoche genommen, weils da am besten zu erklären ist (braucht Sachen aus dem neuen Content, ist aber noch nicht gelaufen)
> Hätte auch die Ahnen in den Nordend-Dungeons nennen könne, aber die haben mittlerweile ja die meisten und das Event ist schon fast vorüber.


Deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben "Ich glaube" weil ich das grade ned nachgucken kann. Und ich hab die Achievements ned auswendig gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben "Ich glaube" weil ich das grade ned nachgucken kann. Und ich hab die Achievements ned auswendig gelernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Extra und nur für Dich: Klick den Link an und erfahre die Erleuchtung, die Deinen Tag erhellen wird!


----------



## Annovella (5. Februar 2009)

Protzen is ehr was für möchtegern Gimps, die meinen sie haben skill weil sie n Protodrachen, Mammut oder großes Mammut haben - Da gibt es nichts was prollig wirkt.. ich meine .. N Protodrachen kannste dir in 2-3 Tagen farmen, 300 Splitter fürn Mammut macht man noch bevor man Level 80 wird und n ~19k G Mount? Ui was besonderes, entweder ist man zu doof/süchtig und farmt halt, macht ja derbe fun(!) oder man kauft sich Gold bei Ebay*lol*( wobei Mami wohl meistens das Geld dafür ausgibt nichtwahr? :>)

Was viele für prollen empfinden ist wohl, wenn ich mit meinem S1/2/3/4 Gladidrake iwo herumsteh und nur chatte und dabei legendär trage :<


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Stimmt DAS läßt sich wohl nicht mehr toppen! Da können sogar die Superprolls von der Blödmarkt-Marketingabteilung noch was von lernen!



Das stimmt. Oder wie fühlst du dich wenn ein "auf Proll geskillter" 60er fury mit full t3 (deff-set aber wayne) dem ashbringer, MOM (bester 2h mace classic) und der schwarzen drohne im bg auf dich zureitet? Das ist Proll-Skill. 

1. T2,5 Set wäre sinnvoller
2. MS Skill mit MOM

Aber B2T, der ZA Bär ist auch ganz Prollig, so wie damals der "röXXör" full t6 rogue der in sw 3/4 des tages verbrachte, die restliche zeit damit für 25g auf dem bären kleine twinks dm zu ziehen oder in boller hero mit blauen dd'lern schwanzvergleiche zu starten.

PROLL FTW


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> oder man kauft sich Gold bei Ebay*lol*( wobei Mami wohl meistens das Geld dafür ausgibt nichtwahr? :>)



Bei dir wars vermutlich so.


----------



## Ellesime (5. Februar 2009)

Was die Seltenheit von Reit-/Flugmounts angeht so stehen bei uns aufm Server ganz klar die alten Fraktionsmounts (bevor die mit dem ganzen Plattengedöns verschandelt wurden) an 1. Stelle.Von denen gibts bei uns kein Einziges.
Auf Platz 2 kommt dann die AQ-Drohne die genau 1 Mal existiert(ich fürchte jedoch dass der Besitzer auch nimmer zockt)
Auf Platz 3 steht dann schon der Phönix von Kaelthas den es lediglich 3 Mal bei uns gibt.
Platz 4 teilen sich die ganzen TCG Mounts wie Schildkröte,Spektraltiger,Netherrakete usw.
Ab hier jedoch befindet sich alles in ständiger Bewegung so dass man nie genau sagen kann wieviele davon und wie viele davon.

Verseuchter Proto/schwarzer Proto..nur eine Frage der Zeit genau wie beim ZA-Bären.
Schwarzer Drache/Zwielichtdrache mit jeder ID ein paar mehr.
Blauer Drache/Azurblauer Drache,blauer Proto,grüner Proto...reine Glückssache aber auch das werden immer mehr.
Es wimmelt von bronzenen Drachen,roten Drachen,Mammuts,Kriegsbären,Choppern und ZA-Bären sieht man auch alle Nase lang.Die richtig seltenen Teile bekommt man eigentlich nie zu Gesicht,jedenfalls nicht in Dalaran...aus verständlichen Gründen.
An manchen Tagen komme ich mir richtig bescheuert vor wenn ich meinen Milka-Tiger zwischen riesigen wandelnden Fleischbergen und laut klappernden und böllernden Metallhaufen hindurchsteuern muss.
Nun...die Sahnestückchen in meiner Sammlung verkneife ich mir und ich schätze den Anderen wird es ähnlich gehen.Irgendwann hat man einfach keine Lust mehr auf neidische Flames oder dauernde Fragen nach dem Woher.


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Will eigentlich nicht flamen, abe Anmeldedatum 04.07.08...So dolle/seltene Sahnestückchen können's nicht seine...


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Extra und nur für Dich: Klick den Link an und erfahre die Erleuchtung, die Deinen Tag erhellen wird!


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fühl mich schon viel Weißer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vincious schrieb:


> Will eigentlich nicht flamen, abe Anmeldedatum 04.07.08...So dolle/seltene Sahnestückchen können's nicht seine...


Schon mal dran gedacht, dass man sich nicht mit dem Erstellen eines WoWaccounts automatisch auch einen bei Buffed bastelt?


----------



## Annovella (5. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Bei dir wars vermutlich so.



1. Habe ich nie gesagt, dass ich soein Mount habe und 2. bist du ziehmlich naiv, wenn du solche voreiligen Schlüsse ziehst. Du solltest lieber mal nicht mit mir artikulieren , denn auf unterdurchschnittliche Forenuser, die nur Texte überfliegen, nicht begreifen und somit nicht sachlich an diesem teilnehmen können brauchen gar nicht erst auf den "Antwortenbutton" klicken, danke.



Azore schrieb:


> ah ein proll mount thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohja, stimmt - es hat auch soviel mit skill zutun, einfach gescriptete Dinge zu überwältigen... vorallem im derzeitigen PvE Status. Der Armanibär war genauso leicht zu bekommen, es gab Monate lang random-farm-raids für den Bären und jeder 5. 70er hatte diesen.. ui krazz wie man damit pr9LL3n kann!
Das legendäre Mount ist vllt seltern/er, aber Blizzard hat mit den neuen Servern + der Regelung, dass jeder das Mount bekommt, der die Quest gemacht hat etc. pp. den seltenheitsfaktor auf Episch heruntergesetzt. 
Ich habe hier irgendwo jemanden mit einem Konter in der Form von "das ist doch nur der Neid der Besitzlosen" gelesen. Ähm entschuldigung, ihr Besitzt dieses Mount? Erstes gehören die Charaktere, die Items und somit auch die Mounts BLIZZARD und nicht euch. Zweitens sollte man sich nicht allzuviel auf PIXEL einbilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Prollen ist sowieso nur was für unterqualifizierte Menschen und somit ist dieser Thread irrelevant.
Come on, and flame me <3*sing*


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Prollen ist sowieso nur was für unterqualifizierte Menschen und somit ist dieser Thread irrelevant.




Ich wollte dir erst ein /sign geben doch...Lass sie doch prollen! JEdem das Seine, Suum Cuique! Jeder soll sich doch ausleben, dass ist doch mit der Sinn eines MMORPG's.


Edith sagt mir, dass ich auf deinen Wohnort gucken soll. Ostfriesland, wo denn genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Gibt so wenige von uns Ostfriesen hier ---> PM an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Vincious schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir erst ein /sign geben doch...Lass sie doch prollen! JEdem das Seine, Suum Cuique! Jeder soll sich doch ausleben, dass ist doch mit der Sinn eines MMORPG's.


Jap seh ich auch so. Solange sie sich nicht in wichtige NPCs stellen und sie damit blockieren (Jaaa alle die gerne ihr 20k Mammut in anmelder für BGs etc stellen dürfen sich hier schämen!) stören sie mich ned
Tante Edit hat Angst vor Ostfriesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (5. Februar 2009)

Ich find ja Anzu den Rabengott aus Sethekk Heroic ziemlich cool....
aber find mal als Gildenloser einen Dudu der jeden Tag mitkommt zum den farmen *g*


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> 1. Habe ich nie gesagt, dass ich soein Mount habe und 2. bist du ziehmlich naiv, wenn du solche voreiligen Schlüsse ziehst. Du solltest lieber mal nicht mit mir artikulieren , denn auf unterdurchschnittliche Forenuser, die nur Texte überfliegen, nicht begreifen und somit nicht sachlich an diesem teilnehmen können brauchen gar nicht erst auf den "Antwortenbutton" klicken, danke.


Huiii da hast du aber wirklich äusserst sachliche Begriffe aufgefahren und bist jetzt der einzig Wahre oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Du redest von voreiligen Schlüssen weil du vorhin so toll geflamed hast, dass ja wirklich jeder ein seltenes Mount hat und Proller nur Kiddis und Idioten machen und das man dafür nichts können muss, worauf ich geantwortet habe (mit einem sarkastischen Unter"ton" wohlgemerkt aber da du ja sicher wie Ich anscheinend deiner Meinung nach nur überfliege und nicht richtig lesen kann nicht mitbekommen hast) dass du natürlich nie prollen oder in ner Hauptstadt stolz dein Mount vorzeigen würdest und deshalb die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hast.
Ich glaube eher du bist derjenige der sich überlegt haben sollte ob es die richtige Entscheidung war den Antwortbutton zu klicken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


peace and out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit hat noch gefragt ob und wie, falls ja, man User ignorieren kann? (Bin ja noch nicht sehr lange hier in diesem Forum unterwegs) thx für die Info schon im Voraus! =)


----------



## Ellesime (5. Februar 2009)

Richtig@Larmina.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich mir bei Buffed den Acc erstellte,war mein WoW Acc schon über 2 Jahre alt.
Man glaubt es kaum aber es gab auch eine Zeit vor Buffed.Btw andere Datenbanken gibt es noch immer reichlich.

Edit meint es waren sogar über 3 Jahre


----------



## Rietze (5. Februar 2009)

Ich mag meinen Eisbären vom Daily <3

Als Flugmount der Grüne Proto, schon geil das teil


----------



## Annovella (5. Februar 2009)

Wow, es gibt hier sogar echt Menschen die mir zustimmen und mit denen ich normal reden kann, ich fühle mich geehrt.

Ja, dass stimmt, was ihr sagt.
Was mir aber auch in letzter Zeit oft auffällt ist folgendes: Ich stehe mit einem Twink, der frisch Stufe 80 ist irgendwo in - sagen wir mal - Dalaran. Ich habe 2 epische, 2 grüne Items und der Rest besteht aus blauem. Nun stellt sich "kackfrech" ein T7 Spieler mit einem Mammut neben mich und starrt mich an(nimmt mich ins Target). An dieser Handlung kann man merken und auch interpretieren, dass dieser Spieler gerade seine "stärke" zeigen möchte in Form von einem großen - einfach zu bekommenden - Mounts und epischen Items - die einem hinterhergeworfen werden -. 
Kann mir jemand dieses, nahezu Rudelartige verhalten genauer erklären?



Honkhorni schrieb:


> Huiii da hast du aber wirklich äusserst sachliche Begriffe aufgefahren und bist jetzt der einzig Wahre oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was möchtest du jetzt von mir? Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, habe ich seltene Mounts wie z.B. alle Gladiatorendrachen + Armanibären + Baronmount + legendäre Items. Ich wähle aber für mich persönlich das am schönsten aussehende Mount aus, welches ich reite. Ob ich nun irgendwo im Wald stehe oder mitten in Dalaran ist mir egal. Damit prollen werde ich sicher nicht und falls ich mal irgendwo vor der Bank stehen bleibe, liegt es daran weil ich gerade am Chatten bin, aber ich stelle mich nicht offensichtlich und nur aus einem Sinn, undzwar dem Sinn des Prollens an bestimmten Stellen und "markier da den Dicken". Ich hoffe damit beantworte ich deine unwissenheit in Bezug auf mein dasein.
Ps: Ja ich bin der WAHRE, denn ich bin Neo! *weicht allen flames geschickt aus* lolz.


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Prmimitv? Primitiv aber glücklich, lass sie (uns) doch, solange sie (wir) keine stören.


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ja, dass stimmt, was ihr sagt.
> Was mir aber auch in letzter Zeit oft auffällt ist folgendes: Ich stehe mit einem Twink, der frisch Stufe 80 ist irgendwo in - sagen wir mal - Dalaran. Ich habe 2 epische, 2 grüne Items und der Rest besteht aus blauem. Nun stellt sich "kackfrech" ein T7 Spieler mit einem Mammut neben mich und starrt mich an(nimmt mich ins Target). An dieser Handlung kann man merken und auch interpretieren, dass dieser Spieler gerade seine "stärke" zeigen möchte in Form von einem großen - einfach zu bekommenden - Mounts und epischen Items - die einem hinterhergeworfen werden -.
> Kann mir jemand dieses, nahezu Rudelartige verhalten genauer erklären?


Ich guck mir zum Zeitvertreib auch manchmal in Dalaran einfach die Equips und Skillungen anderer Chars an zeige ich damit meine Stärke?
Muss ich dafür vom Mount abmounten um von dir nicht als Angeber abgestempelt zu werden? Wär mir ehrlich gesagt zu mühsam.
Das hat nix mit Angeberei zu tun sondern nur mit Faulheit und Langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, habe ich seltene Mounts wie z.B. alle Gladiatorendrachen + Armanibären + Baronmount + legendäre Items. Ich wähle aber für mich persönlich das am schönsten aussehende Mount aus, welches ich reite. Ob ich nun irgendwo im Wald stehe oder mitten in Dalaran ist mir egal. Damit prollen werde ich sicher nicht und falls ich mal irgendwo vor der Bank stehen bleibe, liegt es daran weil ich gerade am Chatten bin, aber ich stelle mich nicht offensichtlich und nur aus einem Sinn, undzwar dem Sinn des Prollens an bestimmten Stellen und "markier da den Dicken".


Habe ich das behauptet? Hat das irgendwer behauptet?
Ach und wenn wer anders da steht mit seinem seltenen Mount was ihm persönlich am besten gefällt und chattet siehst du das und weisst automatisch "das ist kein Proller!" oder eben "das ist ein Proller!"? Kann ich eher weniger glauben.


----------



## Annovella (5. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Ich guck mir zum Zeitvertreib auch manchmal in Dalaran einfach die Equips und Skillungen anderer Chars an zeige ich damit meine Stärke?
> Muss ich dafür vom Mount abmounten um von dir nicht als Angeber abgestempelt zu werden? Wär mir ehrlich gesagt zu mühsam.
> Das hat nix mit Angeberei zu tun sondern nur mit Faulheit und Langeweile
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Variante, aber es ist situationsbedingt und man merkt schon, wann jemand nur das Equip/Skillung anschaut oder prollt/sich über das nicht epische Equip innerlich lustig macht.


----------



## Sarcz (5. Februar 2009)

Also den Protodrachen find ich suboptimal zum Prollen, weil er:
-zu klein ist
-der Casual (Spieler mit wenig Zeit) wohl keine Ahnung hat welches Achievment man gemacht hat um den Protodrachen mit der Farbe X zu bekommen.
-der WOW-Effekt fehlt.

Netherdrachen ist auch nicht mehr gut, da er zu häufig ist und man ihn mittlerweile seit fast 2 Jahren kennt.

Das Baron Mount ist auch nicht sooo gut, schliesslich denkt man zuerst an ein normales undead Mount.
Spektraltieger etc welche quasi "käuflich" sind, sind für mich ein no go.

Das Mount aus der AQ Reihe sowie das Phönixmount find ich sehr geeignet (aufgrund ihrer Seltenheit).

Das dalaran Mount finde ich auch sehr gut. 
Jeder weiss, dass es viel viel Gold kostet und für dem normalen WoW Spieler ist es nicht möglich diese Summe zu erreichen. Ausserdem ist es gross und wenn man damit  vor dem Naxxportstein steht, wird einem 100%ig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt.

//bitte nicht ganz ernstnehmen...


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Tante Edit hat noch gefragt ob und wie, falls ja, man User ignorieren kann? (Bin ja noch nicht sehr lange hier in diesem Forum unterwegs) thx für die Info schon im Voraus! =)


Soweit ich weiß kann Tante Edit sich da nur mit Überlesen behelfen


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann Tante Edit sich da nur mit Überlesen behelfen


 
Ok, Danke ich werd es ihr ausrichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

In den Foreneinstellungen kann man User auf seine Ignoreliste packen, wenn man es denn wünscht.


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Wolfheart(Hergig) schrieb:


> In den Foreneinstellungen kann man User auf seine Ignoreliste packen, wenn man es denn wünscht.


Wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry Honkhorni, dass ich Mist verzapft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti.Bacon (5. Februar 2009)

ich find Schildkröte am besten =D dies die geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Larminia hat GBO Zitate in ihrer Sig *jubel* <3 GBO =D


----------



## Trayce (5. Februar 2009)

Als normales Mount geht mir nichts über meinen weißen Eisbären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als Flugmont... hmmz eigentlich find ich den Blauen Proto ganz nice^^

Meine Mounts müssen gut aussehn und nach Northrend passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab KA was GBO ist^^ hab die hier im Forum aufgeschnappt und immer brav gefragt ob ich die verwenden darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (5. Februar 2009)

Zum Protzen setzt es voraus, dass andere dich in irgendeiner Weise (an)erkennen. Und das wird kaum einer tun. Die meisten werden an dir vorbeilaufen und sich eine Furz über deine Mounts scheren.

Am allerschlimmsten finde ich diese asoziale Hohlbirnen bei Naxx, die auf ihren Übergroßen Mounts überall aufmounten und somit das Porten unmöglich machen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Hmhm, Leute kaufen den doofen Spektraltiger für 1000 Euro über Ebay, weil denen das ganze Geprotze vollkommen egal ist. Die haben nur zuviel Geld und mögen halt durchsichtige Tiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich hab KA was GBO ist^^ hab die hier im Forum aufgeschnappt und immer brav gefragt ob ich die verwenden darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


www.german-bash.org

beste Chat-Zitat Seite ever. 
Stundenlanges kaputtlachen auf Kosten anderer Chat User *hust* =D


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> ...diese asoziale Hohlbirnen...



Lass sie doch, nur weil du mit ihrem Verhalten nicht übereinstimmst, müssen nicht alle das tun, was du gut findest bzw. tun würdest.


----------



## Larmina (5. Februar 2009)

Honkhorni schrieb:


> www.german-bash.org
> 
> beste Chat-Zitat Seite ever.
> Stundenlanges kaputtlachen auf Kosten anderer Chat User *hust* =D


Hm.. das guck ich mir mal an danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kainairo (5. Februar 2009)

Würde sagen Flugmounts:
1. Der Arena Netherdrachen (hab ihn selber)
2. Das Mount vom Kopflosen Reiter, sehr cool weil es halt ohne Flügel fliegt (hab ich auch)

Bodenmounts:
1. Spektraltiger, keine Frage
2. Ein schöner Widder

so long, schönen Tag noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Time-Lost Proto-Drake
> 
> Wer sich den gefarmt hat, ohne zu botten, hat meinen größten Respekt.
> 
> Das ist wirklich nur noch Arbeit zu nennen, hab nach wenigen Tagen aufgegeben



Wie kriegt man den?^^


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Februar 2009)

Ich würde den Violetten Protodrachen vorschlagen, nachteil man kann ihn momentan maximal Ende 2009 oder Ende 2010 bekommen, da man nämlich Sämtliche Events erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben muss.


----------



## Keksautomat (5. Februar 2009)

VK-Chilla schrieb:


> hab den schwarzen kriegsbär und war er erste hordi auf unserem server mit ihm und mit dem kann man ganz gut prollen vor allem wenn sonst nur 38 andere ihn haben auf dem server



Rly ? Wie l0w istn dein Server ? Oder grad frisch getranst ? ^^

Ich WÜRDE mit einem Baron Mount ganz schön prollen, leider hatte ich noch nicht das Glück.
Ansonsten  mach ich mir nicht viel aus Mounts, aber Pets habens mir angetan. ;P


----------



## Honkhorni (5. Februar 2009)

> Ich würde den Violetten Protodrachen vorschlagen, nachteil man kann ihn momentan maximal Ende 2009 oder Ende 2010 bekommen, da man nämlich Sämtliche Events erfolgreich abgeschlossen haben muss.


Ende September / Anfangs Oktober 2009
Der gehört mir dann auch =D
Da ich versessener Festtagsachementsammler bin =D
(Mondfest hat ich nach 5 1/2 Stunden "Farmzeit" bereits den Titel =D)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (5. Februar 2009)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Rly ? Wie l0w istn dein Server ? Oder grad frisch getranst ? ^^



das würde mich auch interessieren.....auf destromath hat ihn mindestens jeder 2.


----------



## Wray (5. Februar 2009)

Wenn es nur ums Protzen geht dann sag ich definitv Twilight
mein Favorit ist aber der Zul'Gurub Raptor


----------



## Shelong (5. Februar 2009)

Bestes Mount zum Protzen ever: Schneller Lila Falkenschreiter... 

Finde ihr langweilig?

Bestimmt nicht wenn ein Taure drauf sitzt!

*muhahahahahaha*


----------



## jolk (5. Februar 2009)

Protzen kann man als Skarabäusfürst und als Taure auf Roboschreiter (täuschungskugel)


----------



## pitmen (5. Februar 2009)

Hi.

Der Blizzard Eisbär mit dem endgeilen fahnenwedelnden Morluc drauf mit nem Phönixküken uder Kolumbus als Pet ist der Hammer.
Als PvP'le natürlich der Gladiator Drache.

Have Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Ok...Style wäre

Tauren Warri mit Ashbringer + full t3 + Schwarze Legendary Drohne + (für outland/nordend) Al'ars Asche + Phönixküken


----------



## Orksä1 (5. Februar 2009)

das mit dem amn am besten protzen kann das ganz einfach black quiraji mount das gibts max 1 ma pro server xD allerdings musste dafür ahn quiraji aufgemacht haben


----------



## blindhai (5. Februar 2009)

ganz einfach: Die Adlerform (epische Flugform) vom Druiden, stylisher geht nimmer. Ist class only und vor allem instant!


----------



## leorc (5. Februar 2009)

Prollen hin oder her, am praktischsten ist halt immer noch die schnelle Fluggestalt des Druiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Orksä schrieb:


> das mit dem amn am besten protzen kann das ganz einfach black quiraji mount das gibts max 1 ma pro server xD allerdings musste dafür ahn quiraji aufgemacht haben




Max 1x pro Server war es ursprünglich gedacht. Area 52 Hordeseite 25< Skarabäusfürsten+Mounts (alle noch 60)


----------



## Korbî (5. Februar 2009)

ich finde ja immer noch des Phoenix Mount des bei Kel'thas droppt am besten und
des hat so gut wie keiner^^


----------



## Scrätcher (5. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Zum Protzen setzt es voraus, dass andere dich in irgendeiner Weise (an)erkennen. Und das wird kaum einer tun. Die meisten werden an dir vorbeilaufen und sich eine Furz über deine Mounts scheren.
> 
> Am allerschlimmsten finde ich diese asoziale Hohlbirnen bei Naxx, die auf ihren Übergroßen Mounts überall aufmounten und somit das Porten unmöglich machen.






Vincious schrieb:


> Lass sie doch, nur weil du mit ihrem Verhalten nicht übereinstimmst, müssen nicht alle das tun, was du gut findest bzw. tun würdest.



Ich glaube er hat das Wort "asozial" nicht als Schimpfwort benutzt sondern im eigentlichen Sinne:

nicht sozial oder unfähig zum Leben in der Gemeinschaft.

Ein typisches Beispiel:

Irgend so ein Vogel stellt sich so hin, das man den Händler/Questgeber nur mit Mühe und not erwischt!

Es reicht ja nicht davor zu stehen nein! Man muß ihn ja gänzlich im Mount verschwinden lassen! Das ist dann auch in meinen Augen Ausdruck von "unfähigkeit zum Leben in einer Gemeinschaft" oder wie es er gesagt hat: asozial


----------



## Brookie92 (5. Februar 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist der Braufstkodo, für einen Alli, mit am besten. Hatte sogar das glück einen zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann passierte am nächsten tag das unglaublich und es droppte nochmal das Kodo xD.
Die ZG Mounts sind auch nicht zu verachten, aber mir gefällt der Kodo doch ein Stück besser.

was für einen  Hordler gut aussieht .... ka bin Alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte jetzt auch noch die ganzen anderen Verdächtigen(AQfürst, Rabenfürst usw.) aufzählen aber ich glaube das wurde bereits häufig genug getan.


Also Flugmount is der Phönix einsame Spitze, denn mann bekommt ihn rein rechnerisch erst nach 2 Jahren (Droppchance bei 1% kann aber auch niedriger sein+ 1WocheID = 100 Wochen = 2Jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf jeden fall. ABER es ist halt nur rein rechnerisch zu sehen...

Muss vielen meiner Vorposter auch zustimmen, dass die protodrachen wiklich Krüppelig aussehen. Also ich kann denen nichts abgewinnen...

Das is eigentlich meine Meinung womit man am besten posen kann.


----------



## fraudani (5. Februar 2009)

Natürlich mag man gerne zeigen, wenn man was besonderes hat und benutzt dann seltene(re) Errungenschaften von Reit- und Flugtieren. 

Ich halte das jedoch so: seltene Flugtiere? Mir doch egal, ich bin Druide, ich brauche kein Mount. So geil kann das Vieh gar nicht sein, dass ich auf den Luxus verzichte nicht ständig wegen jedem Kram ab- und wieder aufmounten zu müssen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Februar 2009)

Tundramammut des Reisenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (5. Februar 2009)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ohja, das Aq mount ist wirklich das allergrößte Prollmount, wer das hat ist wirklich der King ;D



Leute mit diesem Mount haben echt kein Leben. Außerdem sind die extremst arrogant, weil sie das ja schlieslich haben. Sollche Leute haben von meiner Seite aus keinen Respekt verdient.


----------



## Roostar (5. Februar 2009)

kommt drauf an. Ich glaube es gibt da zwei arten von "Protzen" so wie du es nennst. 

1.) Super teure Mounts

- Tundramamut des Reisenden oder wie datt heist, das teure aus Dalaran jedenfalls
- Der Feuerstuhl, also datt Moped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kosten ja beide ungefähr gleich viel.

damit will man ja eigentlich auch nur zeigen, wie viel Asche man hat. Bzw sogar über hat^^ wobei das Moped natürlich ne gewissen Style hat, muss ich zu geben..aber ist mir zu teuer ; )

2.) Schwer zu bekommene Mounts

- ZA- Bär
- AQ-Drohne
- Rabenmount
- Phoenix
- GladiNetherdrache

also Mounts die man auch nicht mit allem Gold des Spiels kaufen kann. Man muss sie einfach bekommen. Im Falle des ZA-Bären nicht mehr möglich, udn AQ-Drohen eher schwierig ; )


ich persönlich finde den Phoenix und die AQDrohen am beeindruckensten. Ich habe beide erst einmal gesehn auf unserm Server. Und den Rabenfürst will ich mir noch selbst farmen, der ist auch einfahc nur genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefge (5. Februar 2009)

Proto


----------



## Melih (5. Februar 2009)

Cenarischer Hippogryph!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mir fehlt nur noch 4000 ruf für das teil (Als ele schamy kann man eh dampfkammer solo machen also np 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Auserdem passt es da ich als mini pet den hippogryphenjunges habe


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (5. Februar 2009)

Die schönsten Mounts in WoW finde ich immernoch die Netherdrachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (5. Februar 2009)

Orksä schrieb:


> das mit dem amn am besten protzen kann das ganz einfach black quiraji mount das gibts max 1 ma pro server xD allerdings musste dafür ahn quiraji aufgemacht haben



not
jeder der das event innerhalb einer stunde abgeschlossen hat, hat das mount 

bei uns aufm server habns so 30 leute

is zwar immer noch imba aber net unique
btw find den chopper cool, hab leider nur das mammut des reisenden, muss noch sparen für chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (5. Februar 2009)

Chopper
Raven Lord
ZG Tiger
Time-lost Protodrake
Merciless Netherdrake

uuuund

Spectral Tiger


----------



## Dranay (5. Februar 2009)

Ganz klare Protzmounts:

1. Spektraltiger -> weil: Entweder massig Luck bei den Boostern oder eben mal zwischen 300€ und 1000€ cash haben

2. Gladiatordrache -> weil: Arena Belohnung für einen der besten Spieler überhaupt

3. Armani Kriegsbär -> weil: Man musste schon etwas drauf haben, um ihn zu bekommen. Sieht geil aus und ist nicht mehr erhältlich

4. Blizzard Bär (BlizzCon) -> weil: Bekommt man nur, wenn man da war oder ihn sich teuer bei Ebay kauft

5. Zeitverlorener Protodrache -> weil: Man muss echt tierisches Glück haben, das Vieh zu finden, zu killen bzw. dann auch das Mount zu looten

6. Schwarzer Protodrache -> weil: Sehr viel Zeitinvestition und Geschick, um das Tierchen zu bekommen

7. Violetter Protodrache -> weil: Man muss jeden der Metaerfolge haben, frisst zT. viel Zeit

8. Die "alten" Mounts, wie der Phönix, das eine nette Pfert etc. -> weil: viel Luck und Zeitinvestition

9. Chopper/Feuerstuhl -> weil: Kostet ein schweine Geld und die Mats sind alles Andere als angenehm zu farmen

10. Das dicke Mammut aus Dalaran -> weil: Kostet ebenfalls derbst viel


Das ist so meine persönliche Top 10^^


----------



## ScreamSchrei (5. Februar 2009)

Lakor schrieb:


> Besteht der Sinn von WoW nicht aus schneller, höher, weiter? oder eher prolliger, stärker, epischer?^^



Eher letzterem hab ich seit Wotlk immer mehr den Eindruck!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darwen1 (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich laufe momentan mit dem dunklen Kriegtalbuk aus Halaa rum. 1. Weil es eine elendige Farmerei war und ich mir 3 mal selber dazu überreden musste in dieser Ogerhöhle zu farmen und 2. Weil ich sonst NIEMANDEN mit mit dem mount sehe.
und als flugmount: roter Reitgreif XD alle ham irgendein megamonster und die Greife sind ausgestorben. So gesehen habe ich die seltensten mounts überhaupt^^


----------



## Thornbearer (5. Februar 2009)

Ich wechsle meine Mounts mit der Unterwäsche *g* je nachdem, wie grad Lust habe halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan ist der gute alte "Schwarze Kriegswidder" und der grüne Protodrachen dran, der vor 3 Wochen geschlüpft ist. Ein kleines Wunschmount währe noch der Zeitverlorene Protodrachen, aber der bleibt wohl erstmal ein Traum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (5. Februar 2009)

Das Mount das droppt wenn man Sartharion mit 3 Drachen macht.


----------



## DuDumaG (5. Februar 2009)

Der blaue Protodrache von Skadi dem Skrupellosen des dropped doch au derbe selten in TU hero


----------



## Lord_Defiler (5. Februar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Leute mit diesem Mount haben echt kein Leben. Außerdem sind die extremst arrogant, weil sie das ja schlieslich haben. Sollche Leute haben von meiner Seite aus keinen Respekt verdient.


lol was sollt ich tun, es ist halt nunmal gedropt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirmotessa (5. Februar 2009)

Das hängt doch ganz von der Rasse ab.

Ich hab meinen Gnom auf ein Mammut der Söhne Hordirs gesetzt und es sieht einfach nur schräg aus.

Auf Anhieb fällt mir als nette Kombination noch ein:

Blutelf + Teppich

Taure + Bär ein.

Es geht aber auch aus der alten Welt:

Untoter und Stratholme-Mount.

...da sind der Phantasie fast keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt.


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Leute mit diesem Mount haben echt kein Leben. Außerdem sind die extremst arrogant, weil sie das ja schlieslich haben. Sollche Leute haben von meiner Seite aus keinen Respekt verdient.


Wieso? weil Sie mehr erreicht haben als du in Ihrem Hobby?
Deine Einstellung ist echt verwerflich



Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> lol was sollt ich tun, es ist halt nunmal gedropt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Vieh bekommst durch ne Q-Reihe oder?


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen der Tiger aus ZG sieht immer wiede cool aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (5. Februar 2009)

Darwen1 schrieb:


> Also ich laufe momentan mit dem dunklen Kriegtalbuk aus Halaa rum. 1. Weil es eine elendige Farmerei war und ich mir 3 mal selber dazu überreden musste in dieser Ogerhöhle zu farmen und 2. Weil ich sonst NIEMANDEN mit mit dem mount sehe.



Dieses mount hat doch wohl jeder, aber keiner benutzt es weil es einfach hässlich ist.

Baron-mount ftw!


----------



## Zer0X (5. Februar 2009)

Vincious schrieb:


> Max 1x pro Server war es ursprünglich gedacht. Area 52 Hordeseite 25< Skarabäusfürsten+Mounts (alle noch 60)



Alle 80 und Naxx equip und ca. 200  (geschätzt, aber es gab ne menge Gilden die was mit dem Scarablord zu tun haben)


----------



## xDeadherox (5. Februar 2009)

100% der Zwilichtdrache


----------



## Kamaji (5. Februar 2009)

Zwiellichtdrache
Schwarzer Protodrache..*cry*


----------



## Ricardodiaz (5. Februar 2009)

Das Eventmount von den Schlotternächten!!! Zügel des Kopflosen Reiters - Es kann sogar fliegen und es hat fast keiner xDDDD 
(Bin selber stolzer Besitzer des Mounts xP)


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Alle 80 und Naxx equip und ca. 200  (geschätzt, aber es gab ne menge Gilden die was mit dem Scarablord zu tun haben)



Sry, wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal - ihr wisst schon was.

Ok, meine Formulierung war evtl. etwas falsch, es sind vll nicht alle 60, aber mindestens 25 aus der Gilde bzw. auf dem Realm sind noch 60, zu 100% kann ich dir dies garantieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alokk (5. Februar 2009)

Ich mag meinen Winterquell Tiger da gerne =D


----------



## grubsi (5. Februar 2009)

woher bekommt man eigentlich den Rabenfürsten? 

will mir den unbedingt holen, der sieht so geil aus.


----------



## MrFlix (5. Februar 2009)

Also ich sag mal eindeutig.

Halloween Reiter Mount (:

Hat mein Palydon natürlich (;


----------



## Peithon (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein schönstes WoW-Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> 100% der Zwilichtdrache



Noch dicker wär der Rechtschreibfehler nich gegangen?


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (5. Februar 2009)

cool sind baron mount(hab ich)
aq-mount
zg tiger
phönix
blauer proto
sartharion drachen
spektral tiger

was ich noch nie gesehen hab is malygos mount
aber bestimmt auch hammer


----------



## Groth (5. Februar 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber ich finde es unglaublich peinlich wenn Leute irgendwo rumstehen, um mit einem Mount zu protzen, das ist für mich ein absolutes "NO GO!"


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

Groth schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich finde es unglaublich peinlich wenn Leute irgendwo rumstehen, um mit einem Mount zu protzen, das ist für mich ein absolutes "NO GO!"


Schade das das nicht Diskussionsgrundlage war, Ich hätte so gern deine Meinung genauer geschildert gehabt.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Februar 2009)

Also das Beste ist immernoch

Pfeife des elfenbeinfarbenen Raptors
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13317

Ich gehör noch zu einen der wenigen. Die das Mount noch besitzen.


Oder diesen Schimmel (Allys), aber glaub nur einmal gesehen.


----------



## Mosebi (5. Februar 2009)

Spektraltiger weil er einfach nur geil aussieht oder das Mount, das man bei der Öffnung von AQ bekommt, weil es einmalig ist.


----------



## Amkhar (5. Februar 2009)

Natürlich mein Palomino aus dem Holzfällerlager,weil der mich seit lvl 40 treu und brav trägt,mein erstes und einziges Flugmount,den roten Greifen aus der Wilhammerfestung nicht vergessen,mehr brauch ich nicht.Wenn ich protzen will schau ich in einen Spiegel.


----------



## kingkryzon (5. Februar 2009)

Der Bronzedrache aus HDZ4?
Oder der schöne alte lila Netherdrache?
Ein Mammut?
Oder der PVP-Bär?

alles meins nur so protodrache wäre no fein^^


----------



## blindhai (6. Februar 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Also das Beste ist immernoch
> 
> Pfeife des elfenbeinfarbenen Raptors
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13317
> ...



wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (6. Februar 2009)

Definitv Die twilight drakes und der Timelost Protodrake. Beide schwer zu bekommen - beide sehn geil aus = perfektes posen !


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Februar 2009)

es scheint ja der neue trend geworden zu sein mit seinem mount auf dem landeplatz in dalaran zu posen..... früher war die bank in if ein beliebtes plätzchen um das eigene equip den anderen mitspielern zu präsentieren.....

kreisförmig um den landeplatz ordnen sich die poser an um stolz ihr neues mount zu zeigen..... /ausgeloggt...2h später wieder eingeloggt/...... und siehe da....es stehen immernoch die selben leute aufgemountet auf dem landeplatz...... aber mal im ernst....mit einem roten protodrachen zu posen lohnt sich nicht.....da sollte es schon ein bißchen mehr sein....

zu meinen favoriten zählen: phönix, käfer, schwarzer- bzw verseuchter protodrache, arena mounts jeglicher art....

der zeitverlorene protodrache ist zwar ganz nett, bleibt jedoch den freaks vorbehalten die täglich viele stunden auf den spawn des rar-mobs warten....


----------



## Raveless (6. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema Bronze / Rot / Albinodrache:
Bei uns auf dem Server gibt es recht viele davon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße,
Tobias


----------



## Part v. Durotan (6. Februar 2009)

wenn du richtig prollen willst hol dir den spektraltiger
wichtig: den langsdamen,um allen zu zeigen, dass du ihn EIGENTLICH nicht bräuchtest


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. Februar 2009)

Part schrieb:


> wenn du richtig prollen willst hol dir den spektraltiger



den spektraltiger halte ich nicht für ein "protz-mount".....da er für jeden käuflich zu erwerben ist....also nix besonderes... 

....wie die c&a hose die jeder tragen kann...aber nicht jeder tragen möchte.....


----------



## Telbion (6. Februar 2009)

Habe mein Protzmount heute bekommen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 
Tel


----------



## blindhai (6. Februar 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> den spektraltiger halte ich nicht für ein "protz-mount".....da er für jeden käuflich zu erwerben ist....also nix besonderes...
> 
> ....wie die c&a hose die jeder tragen kann...aber nicht jeder tragen möchte.....



hm so ja nicht ganz richtig. Du kannst ihn für einen völlig absurden Preis erstehen oder halt per Zufallssystem über das TCG. Also ist er in diesem Sinne schon etwas Besonderes.


----------



## Panador (6. Februar 2009)

Was bringt euch das Posen/Protzen, echt?

Ich hab den Time-Lost (Wochen gecampt also ich weiß sehr wohl wie selten/schwer zu bekommen der is) aber ich setz mich damit doch nich stundenlang aufn Flugplatz, hab was besseres mit meiner Zeit zu tun als da rumzuposen "seht mich an, ich bin so geil weil ich ein seltenes Mount hab" und tausend whisper zu bekommen wo ich den denn her hab.

IMO is der Spektraltiger das seltenste Mount und damit wohl als "Protzmount" prädestiniert.


----------



## Zer0X (6. Februar 2009)

Vincious schrieb:


> Sry, wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal - ihr wisst schon was.
> 
> Ok, meine Formulierung war evtl. etwas falsch, es sind vll nicht alle 60, aber mindestens 25 aus der Gilde bzw. auf dem Realm sind noch 60, zu 100% kann ich dir dies garantieren
> 
> ...



Allein diese  Gilde hat knappe 65+ Scarab Lords ( hab nicht bei jedem nachgeguckt) 

Es ist aber nunmal so das die Mehrheit der Leute mit dem schönen Mount und dem Titel von den verschiedensten Server rübergetranst hat nachdem sie Naxx clear hatten.
Respekt dann an jene dies auf lvl 60 gemacht haben.


----------



## Imladmorgul (6. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Also meine frage: Mit welchem Flug- und mit welchem Reitmount lässt sich am besten rumprotzen?
> Der Großartige fliegende Teppich?
> Der Feuerstuhl?
> Der Bronzedrache aus HDZ4?
> ...



Ich "protze" mit meinem ganz stinknormalen Hexer-Mount und dem grünen Netherdrachen. Und wenn ich das mal hinzufügen darf: die ganze Mount-, Haustier und Achievement-Hysterie macht das Spiel total kaputt. WoW war, als ich angefangen habe, ein Rollenspiel für Erwachsene. Jetzt ist es ein Sammelspiel für die Altersgruppe 10-14 Jahre. Schade eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. Februar 2009)

Was ist das schon wieder für ein Gemotze über den Sammeltrieb und die seltenen Pets und Reittiere? Ich finde, wer sich ein seltenes Mount oder Pet erkämpft hat, der darf auch stolz darauf sein und sich mal ein wenig damit betrachten lassen, wenn's nicht grad mitten auf dem Briefkasten in IF ist.


----------



## Turican (6. Februar 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Also meine frage: Mit welchem Flug- und mit welchem Reitmount lässt sich am besten rumprotzen?
> Der Großartige fliegende Teppich?
> Der Feuerstuhl?
> Der Bronzedrache aus HDZ4?
> ...



Bei deinem Namen rate ich zum Kinderwagen


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. Februar 2009)

VK-Chilla schrieb:


> hab den schwarzen kriegsbär und war er erste hordi auf unserem server mit ihm und mit dem kann man ganz gut prollen vor allem wenn sonst nur 38 andere ihn haben auf dem server



Auf was fürn Sever spielst du den??? der Kriegsbär ist schon lange nix besoderes.
Ich habe am liebsten meine Braufestkodo und den Amanibären aber das Baron Mount war eigentlich immer mein lieblings was ich aber leider nie bekommen habe.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Dash08 (6. Februar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Phönix was anderes gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign   der phönix is echt das beste ich mien wer das hat kann stolz auf sich sein niedrige dropchance  und 24 andere spiel die mitwürfeln^^


----------



## Naarg (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


this


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm ne Kuh die ne Katze reitet o_O und ich dachte die Bremer Stadtmusikanten seien was Aussergewöhnliches!


----------



## Black Cat (6. Februar 2009)

das ultimative protzmount is des mount aus der festung der stürme (TBC) da es sogut wie keiner hat, von allen deutschen realms wohlgemerkt


----------



## Tyalra (6. Februar 2009)

ich finde das absolute protzmount ist einfach die schwarze panzerdrone vom AQ event..


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (6. Februar 2009)

Früher ... Roboschreiter ;P 
denn hatte niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber vom style her zg tiger


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde nichts sieht so stylisch aus wie ein Paladin oder Todesritter (Mensch) auf einer Epischen-Reitziege der Zwerge *Hü Rudi*


----------



## Cebroc (6. Februar 2009)

Mein protz Mount ist das Mount vom Kopflosen Reiter..


----------



## king1608 (15. Mai 2009)

Ganz einfach aber Logisch: der Kriegsbär der Amani einfach weil dieses Mount an die alte Zeit erinnert, und er einfach NUR Stylisch ist...! 
btw
Platz 2: Netherdrachen 
und Platz 3 Noch Totenschwurs Ross.


----------



## Malt (15. Mai 2009)

Rabenfürst ist wohl echt stylisches protzmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2009)

Netherrakete wins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (15. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet sollte Deutschlehrer werden.




also um die zu finden muss man kein Deutschlehrer sein.

Ich denke jeder aht den Drachen aus Hdz4 und den PvP Bären auch.
Also am besten finde ich diesen protodrachen den man für Naxx10er Achievments bekommt.


----------



## RazZerrR (15. Mai 2009)

Mounts sind da um sich schneller zu bewegen und nicht um zu prahlen!

BTW: Ich hab den Drachen aus HDZ 4 und finde ihn sehr schön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (15. Mai 2009)

Ich finde den Frostwyrm Geil den man mit dieser Season Bekommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deHaar (15. Mai 2009)

Protzen im Sinne von "Viel Kohle": Tundramammut des reisenden (ca. 16000g auf ehrfürchtig Kirin Tor) 
Protzen im Sinne von "am schwierigsten zu bekommen": Schlachtroß von Baron Totenschwur, AQ-Mount und/oder Neues Angelmount (Schildkröte, glaub ich... gibts nur mit 0,0000x% Chance beim Angeln in Schwärmen in Nordend)
Ansonsten klar: Netherrakete oder ähnlich seltenes aus dem CardGame (wem der monatliche Crit von 12.99€ noch nicht genug Schaden gemacht hat!)


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (15. Mai 2009)

das beste fürn alli ist eh der bräufest kodo^^ hat nix mit kohle zu tun sieht gut aus und kann nciht jeder bekommen damit kann man angeben^^


----------



## deHaar (15. Mai 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Mounts sind da um sich schneller zu bewegen und nicht um zu prahlen!
> 
> BTW: Ich hab den Drachen aus HDZ 4 und finde ihn sehr schön!
> 
> ...



Mann, Du bist hier in Deutschland (oder Österreich/Schweiz), da ist das Auto auch nicht dafür da um sich schnell zu bewegen ;-)  !!!
... und wehe, es is'n Kratzer irgendwo drauf!


----------



## eaglestar (15. Mai 2009)

Ganz klar ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr selten und sehr bunt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (15. Mai 2009)

Al'ars Asche und Za bär


----------



## Orcoo (15. Mai 2009)

Natürlich AQ-Käfer und Al´ars Asche.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (15. Mai 2009)

Mein Grosses Schwarzes Kriegsmamut hab bei mir auf dem Server noch kein mit gesehen^^


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

Eindeutig AQ-Käfer.....


----------



## EisblockError (15. Mai 2009)

Der ZA Bär ist wirklich cnihts besonderes.


----------



## advanced08 (15. Mai 2009)

Itachisan schrieb:


> Ich finde den Frostwyrm Geil den man mit dieser Season Bekommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den hat einer aus der gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



eaglestar schrieb:


> Ganz klar ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der sprektraltiger ist auch nice


----------



## Anduris (15. Mai 2009)

Ich find den PvP Bär sehr nice... hab ihn leider noch nicht, brauch noch den König von Ironforge. 
Mit dem Flugmount kannste ja nicht wirklich protzen... da reicht irgendein Drache. 
Netherdrake find ich sehr nice. (leicht zu bekommene Mounts)
Der Drache aus HDZ4 find ich auf jeden Fall nicht so toll...
Als Ultra: Spektraltiger und Frostwyrm (s. Bild oben)


----------



## Scyeye (15. Mai 2009)

Ich persönlich bin mit meinem Chopper sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shaaddonight (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde man kann mit den AQ Mount am besten posen


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (15. Mai 2009)

Die protz mounts sollten darstellen das man was erreicht hat, was z.b der amani Bär ist, die Zg mounts zeugen von Ausdauer. Zum protzen finde ich immernoch die Achievement protos und die pvp drakes am besten, weil sie zeigen das der Spieler was geleistet hat, vor allem die pvp mounts zeugen ja von Skill und sind dadurch am besten zum Protzen geeignet, die Gold mounts bedeuten ja eigentlich nur das man viel gold hat, was man durch dailys macht oder halt durch goldkauf, ist also auch nicht wirklich was besonderes.
Mittlerweile mag ich den Schwarzen Kriegsbären nimmer weil ihn jeder nap hat der nachts um drei Zeit hat für nen Alli/Horde Raid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Love Kills Slowly (15. Mai 2009)

Also Leute das einzig wahre Prollmount is ya wohl "*DER GROßE BLIZZARDBÄR*" ^^ xD

Und für die Luft natürtlich "*Schneller fliegender Besen"*


----------



## Brandin (15. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist das ganz klar wegen den "Protzmounts"

Reitmount ist mein großer Blizzardbär von der Blizzcon2008
Flugmount wäre der Albinodrache (ist jetzt nicht so selten aber immerhin 50 mountmarke erreicht)


----------



## Namir (15. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zwar nicht so der Protzer.
Aber ich würde sagen, dass man mit selteneren Mounts besser angeben kann. Und halt auch auffälligere.

Also in Dalaran sind die Mammuts beliebt, dass man die auch ja von überall her sehen kann.
Und halt die Protodrachen, die da vor der Bank fliegen.

ZF-Tiger in Orgrimmar ist auch auffällig und der ZF-Raptor in Eisenschmiede/Sturmwind. (Wobei anders rum mein ZF-Raptor in OG niemandem auffällt und mein Kara-Mount hält jeder für das Ross des Kopflosen.)

Das Prinzip vom Protzen ist ja, dass sich andere wünschen sollten genau so "cool" zu sein und, dass andere das gleiche wollen (geht mit Mount, Titeln und Rüstung usw. und sei es nur der Blutsegelhut).


----------



## Kementár (15. Mai 2009)

druiden epische flugform!^^


----------



## skar1990 (15. Mai 2009)

eindeutig is das absolut geilste mount jawohl der frostwyrm des gladiators...
das sieht einfach nur total geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (15. Mai 2009)

wenn, dann füge doch bitte demnächst ne umfrage hinzu, und das größte proll-mount is eh der spektratiger oder aq-dohne oder al'ar


----------



## Pontifexmax (15. Mai 2009)

Ich protze zwar generell nicht, aber ich habe letztens die Reitschildkröte geangelt. Die hab ich noch sehr selten auf Norgannon gesehen bisher. Ich glaube die würde es bringen.


----------



## xFaelan (15. Mai 2009)

Also das Protzmount schlechthin ist der "Rote Bäron" leider in der Datenbank nicht zu finden weil es SEHR selten ist. Fast schon EPISCH SELTEN, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War damals in einem TCG Set dabei, und wurde bei Ebay mal für 1.000€ reingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gibt glaub nur ein paar glückliche die ihn haben.
Sucht mal bei Google nach WoW TCG roter Bäron

(für faule: http://images.google.de/images?sourceid=na...sa=N&tab=wi)


Mfg
Faelan


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (15. Mai 2009)

episches ziegenmount der zwerge...besser gehts nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galatheya (15. Mai 2009)

und *NIEMAND* hier denkt an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde diese nette Tierchen sowie sein Hordenäquivalent zur Zeit mit zu den seltensten Reittieren zählen. Auf meinem Server kenn ich zumindest außer mir niemanden der einen hat, aber durchaus einige wenige, die nah dran sind. (Durchhalten ihr schafft das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße von Cenwen, dem wahnsinnigen Baumkauz ^^


----------



## m1chel (15. Mai 2009)

wenn, dann die alten, wie Vom Baron oder Attumen.
aber ganz oben = Al'ar und Die Silthusdrohne[?]


----------



## Megamage (15. Mai 2009)

Gz zum Falken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantherrebel (15. Mai 2009)

Wircklich seltene Pets natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie zb: 

Zügel des Leopards

Zügel des Bengaltigers

Leider ist es nicht mehr möglich an den Händler zu kommen da Walljumping entfernt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malaya (15. Mai 2009)

Keins der von dir genannten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. Mai 2009)

Pantherrebel schrieb:


> Wircklich seltene Pets natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


den händler gab es nie in wow, angeblich in der beta
nur hat youtube massenhaft privatservervideos, in denen der händler spawned

Unlackierter Roboschreiter ist ja immernoch non plus ultra...


----------



## Dark Fury (15. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie vergessen hier alle den schwarzen Drachen, und dabei meine ich NICHT den schwarzen Protodrachen.

http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...1&locale=de

ich finde, der hat neben dem schwarzen Protodrachen und dem Netherdrachen den meisten Style.^^


----------



## Sabado (15. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke das dass beste Mount zum protzen der Phönix is.
Denn haben ja nicht wirklich viele Leute!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (15. Mai 2009)

protodrachen für raiderfolge, damit kannst du echt prollen. arenadrachen und frostwyrm auch.
rest is dropluck/farmaufwand, also nix wert... ausser twilight drake und so...


----------



## Rukhar (15. Mai 2009)

Wir sind letztens mit 40 Mann OG raiden gewesen und alle auf dem schwarzen kriegsbären war ne nette show, als wir über die prärie von Durotar ritten 

Schade das keine riesige staubwolke uns ankündigte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (15. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> hab kein Armanibär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe.. sei getröstet: den hat auch kein anderer spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine wahl zum rumposen wäre der zeitverlorene protodrache. den haben -im vergleich mit anderen mounts- nicht so viele spieler.

_bild hier:_ http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined

_infos hier:_ http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32491 _und hier:_ www.timelost.de _und hier:_ http://www.wowwiki.com/Time-Lost_Proto_Drake


----------



## Rodaan (15. Mai 2009)

Also bei uns werden Mountposer eher belächelt, als bewundert. Ich hab auch ein paar schicke Reit- und Flugtiere in der Sammlung, aber werde nie begreifen, warum man sich angeberisch in die Flug- und Landezone in Dalaran stellen muss um sie zu zeigen. Da fliege ich doch lieber mit meinem Lieblingsvieh durch die Gegend und nutze meine Zeit sinvoll. Kann solche Leute echt nicht verstehen.

PS: Vielleicht stell ich mich mal mit meiner Schildkröte in den Münzbrunnen um die Sekunden zu zählen, die mir bleiben, bis ich mit Fackeln und Heugabeln aus der Stadt gejagt werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tragoile (15. Mai 2009)

Ich pose auch nicht so gerne, aber ich reite auf Mounts, die ich früher mal bekommen haben, zum Beispiel den Rabenfürsten, als wir die Q für einen Kumpel gemacht haben


----------



## MrJackDaniel (15. Mai 2009)

Reitmount ganz klar der Spektraltiger und Flugmount halt einfach der Phönix :-)


----------



## Telaá (15. Mai 2009)

wenn ich auf meinem server unterwegs bin ist mir das Boden Mount  eigentlich egal  
Entweder  das dk mount ,den schooper oder der frostwolf 
zum fliegen nehm ich den grünen protodrachen

Aber ....... im Bg    da muss  mein Aq  Mount herhalten    ist immer lustig die leute schauen zu sehen wie das nen DK haben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (15. Mai 2009)

der drache von hero maly natürlich *sabber*


----------

